# ANY GREEN THUMBS HERE ?



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i often see guys posts garden related projects here and sometimes show parts of their gardens.next to woodworking gardening is my second hobby and passion.so i thought id share my garden and invite others here to join me and share theirs to.here's a few pic's of my back yard.show me yous.





























































































































































































as time goes by ill add some of the front yard or whenever something beautiful is in bloom.id love to see what everyone less has to show.hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Buckshop (Feb 22, 2021)

Looks great Pottz!

I will be doing a vegetable garden this year, but since I live in the northern US I haven't got it going quite yet. I will try to get some pics when I do.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Holy Sh*t! That looks beautiful and a whole lotta work! I'll bet the beagle loves at least one of those chairs.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Wow Pottz, that looks like a nice space you have there. When do you have time to do any woodworking.

These were a few years ago in the spring. The previous owner did a good job with the landscaping.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Looks great Pottz!
> 
> I will be doing a vegetable garden this year, but since I live in the northern US I haven't got it going quite yet. I will try to get some pics when I do.
> 
> - Buckshop


looking forward to seeing ben.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Holy Sh*t! That looks beautiful and a whole lotta work! I ll bet the beagle loves at least one of those chairs.
> 
> - Andybb


oh yeah andy,she's not particular though,depends on the time of day and sun.it's not as much work as most people think.id say a couple hours a week is all it takes.but if i skip a week or two….....


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Wow Pottz, that looks like a nice space you have there. When do you have time to do any woodworking.
> 
> These were a few years ago in the spring. The previous owner did a good job with the landscaping.
> 
> ...


now thats what i wanna see.now what do you mean the previous owner? so youve let it go to seed your saying ?


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Nope not at all, takes a bit to weed. Some weeds are taking over the bed up by the street. I think I lost a few plants this year due to the cold though. I'll wait and see if they come back. It does need some fresh mulch.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Nope not at all, takes a bit to weed. Some weeds are taking over the bed up by the street. I think I lost a few plants this year due to the cold though. I ll wait and see if they come back. It does need some fresh mulch.
> 
> - Eric


good it would be crime to se that turn to a weed garden.man i wish i could grow hosta like that.i almost bought some yesterday at the nursery but i know too well the snails just eat em up as fast as i plant em.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

We have a few on the other corner of the house, I transplanted one of the to the bed along the back sidewalk. It is coming just find. And these things get over 3' in diameter. We also have a slope between the street and the house, the top has butterfly bushes (they got a serious trimming thus year) along the top then creeping juniper below that. I need some ground cover for the lower corners, thinking about the phoix.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Up by the street, there in a cool bulb that blooms in July, called Firepoker. Yellow, Orange and Red flowers on the stalk. Hummingbirds love them.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

eric the answer to where the beagle sleeps.just took.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Cute little guy, looks happy there.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Up by the street, there in a cool bulb that blooms in July, called Firepoker. Yellow, Orange and Red flowers on the stalk. Hummingbirds love them.
> 
> - Eric


post when it blooms sounds spectacular.we love our hummers and i plant things they love.plus ive got feeders out so we have em year round.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Cute little guy, looks happy there.
> 
> - Eric


little gal.and little gal got into the kitchen today and ate about 3/4 of the cream cheese frosting off mommas carrot cake.about 3pm she deposited said frosting in a big glob on the back yard.hey at least it wasn't in the house,because momma would be even ore pissed than she is now-lol.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

The hummers arrived here a few weeks ago, so much fun to watch sitting on the back porch.

I want to find a large grist stone and put it out front using the front sidewalk, run 2 tangent lines to it and install a flag pole. Making a triangle shaped garden. The problem here drout along with the clay soil. And of course the critters that like to eat the plants.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

The things the pups can do. And yea, glad it was in the yard.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> The hummers arrived here a few weeks ago, so much fun to watch sitting on the back porch.
> 
> I want to find a large grist stone and put it out front using the front sidewalk, run 2 tangent lines to it and install a flag pole. Making a triangle shaped garden. The problem here drout along with the clay soil. And of course the critters that like to eat the plants.
> 
> - Eric


hell no dif here,drought and adobe clay soil so lots of amendment.we had a big problem with snails until the roof rats next door arrived.one of em loved to eat snails so we none for the last few years.but the rats have seemed to move on and now the snails are slowly coming back.thats what ate the hostas.and they love marigolds more than i do.so far my marigolds are ok.one year i planted a bunch and in two days they were sticks, arggghhhh !


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Due to the soil, some of the plants are in pots. We hung up some geriunims about 3 weeks ago, a outlets of wrens have built a nest in one. They are fun to watch also.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Due to the soil, some of the plants are in pots. We hung up some geriunims about 3 weeks ago, a outlets of wrens have built a nest in one. They are fun to watch also.
> 
> - Eric


yeah we had a pair of doves make a nest one year.we could literally get within a foot or two and momma would pretend she wasn't there ! then one morning i looked out and saw a crow on the fence several feet away,and then saw the basket swinging.i rushed out and the eggs were gone,crows breakfast ! that really pissed me off.crows are cannibals !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Now you're cooking with *vegies*! Let me introduce the *LBD* art of gardening,









Like *pottzy*, I *relish* gardening… just a tad stepped down from *bowl turning*.

Picture of my back lawn on a beatiful day… 
in the morning,








at noon,








in the afternoon….








another angle,








and a close up,








Lucky I have a *zero-turn* ride on to keep it pristine.

One of my 3 lemon trees (nearest the house),








just "watered"... they all help to maintain my *sourpuss* image… though some of the lemons are turning red.

As for my stance on conservation… my free range fauna,








UV protected, shaded flaura,









Over time, I have *Mastered* the art of *grafting*,









and lets not forget my *prize winning* roses,


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

oh lord duckie i pray for you and that…...whatever you call a yard or garden.ill get RC over there to help out.now i dont know if id call him a green thumb but he's pretty good with chainsaws and heavy equipment that you look to need.just please have plenty on bandages on hand so when he cuts something off,as in body parts you can at least get him to a hospital ok ?


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

We had a cardinal nesting in the rose bush at the bathroom window last year, and something got into it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> We had a *cardinal* nesting in the rose bush at the bathroom window last year, and something got into it.
> 
> - Eric


I remember having a *cardinal sin* in the bush…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

about 10 years ago we had a hummer start to build a nest in a bush,never finished and disappeared ? it's funny they will build a nest maybe 4 feet off the ground.if i was that small id go as high as i could-lol. with those long beaks or whatever you call em it''s amazing they can even make a nest.this one was mostly very fine grass and hair !


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I think their nest is a little bit larger than a golf ball.
I have never seen one nesting.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I had a green thumb mostly in the vegetable garden. After I started my business I was getting ready to plant the following spring. The phone rang and that was the end of that! No time during construction season. After I retired the first spring was so wet the pea seeds rotted in the ground! I gave up ;( When I had my green thumb I grew cauliflower a foot in diameter and tasty Brussel sprouts after the first good freeze


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I did a vegetarian garden in Michigan, tomatoes, green beans, all kind of peppers. The garden was mainly for canning. But we grew other stuff to.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I have a small vegetable garden and a couple of fruit trees. Last year didnt have much time to maintain the garden th weeds started getting out of control. Almost time to start turning the soil over. I tried cauliflower a few times had no luck with it Bob.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I did acorn squash and cantaloupe, they were small than a softball. But sweet and juicy.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I think their nest is a little bit larger than a golf ball.
> I have never seen one nesting.
> 
> - Eric


yeah there very small and the egg is smaller than a jelly bean,totally amazing.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I had a green thumb mostly in the vegetable garden. After I started my business I was getting ready to plant the following spring. The phone rang and that was the end of that! No time during construction season. After I retired the first spring was so wet the pea seeds rotted in the ground! I gave up ;( When I had my green thumb I grew cauliflower a foot in diameter and tasty Brussel sprouts after the first good freeze
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


the wife would love a veggie garden but no room.i aint givin up my flowers no way in hell.we can buy the veggies.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Or you can do containers Pottz, that would work well if it's just the two of you.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Or you can do containers Pottz, that would work well if it s just the two of you.
> 
> - Eric


weve tried that with tomatoes and herbs,the quality just isn't there !


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I know people have done it successfully. I always had room for a garden so I never tried it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ill tell though home grown matos cant be beat !


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I hear ya, we grew the beef Steaks for canning, planted a flat every year, and 1/2 a flat of mixed peppers.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I only grow cherry tomatoes for tomatoes but they taste way better than the ones from the store


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I only grow cherry tomatoes for tomatoes but they taste way better than the ones from the store
> 
> - corelz125


yeah the wife loves em,me, dont care for em.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I hear ya, we grew the beef Steaks for canning, planted a flat every year, and 1/2 a flat of mixed peppers.
> 
> - Eric


yeah those i love.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

That is a very impressive place my friend…...You can be very proud.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> about 10 years ago we had a hummer start to build a nest in a bush,never finished and disappeared ? it s funny they will build a nest maybe 4 feet off the ground.if i was that small id go as high as i could-lol. with those long beaks or whatever you call em it s amazing they can even make a nest.this one was mostly very fine grass and hair !
> 
> - pottz


Your place looks good pottz

I happen to collect bird nests. (yeah, I'm weird)
I had a humminbird make a nest out front in our tree. Whenever moma left to get food I would get on a ladder and take pictures. Moma raised 2 babies in this nest. I cut it out of the tree after her and her babies were gone. 
Somewhere I have all the pictures on paper, not digital, but I just took these of the nest. 
It's pretty amazing that moma raised 2 babies in this nest. The inside is only about 1/2" deep.









No green thumb, but try to keep it clean.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Grew purple peppers last year 









Some tomatoes and strawberries


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Nice looking yard there LeeRoy


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

About 60% of the crop from the pear tree. Couple years ago


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice looking pergola and swing LeeRoy


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

We keep the porch cushions stood up on end during the winter to discourage cats from sleeping there. While eating breakfast I noticed a bird disappear between. Little bugger has a nest in there, glad I saw him, we were going to place the cushions that day.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

with a 4 to 5 month season worthy of plants we only have a few perennials and just do the token annuals to accent the yard.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Beautiful green lawn there Dick. Wish I could get one like that. At least for the back yard, for sitting on the screen porch.

CF, those little birds can find some great places for their nest. We have a wren that built one in a hanging geriumn, thankfully it is high enough that I can still water it gently.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I only have a small yard so its just a few Pottz for me


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

WOW, Pottzy…you have a whole green body!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Don't let my wife see this.The only way I'd have a green thumb is if I dipped it in green paint!!!!!!!!!!!!...............Cheers, Jim


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

> Beautiful green lawn there Dick. Wish I could get one like that. At least for the back yard, for sitting on the screen porch.
> 
> - Eric


I do the 4 treatment thing from Scotts. It keeps the dandelions out and grass green. There's a composite swing on the side porch and 4 hanging baskets with petunias and my favorite - a hummingbird feeder. Evenings will find us sipping wine and watching the hummers fight -


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Yes, the hummers ate fun to watch. They come in for a landing and slam the others into the screen at times. And chasing each other.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> That is a very impressive place my friend…...You can be very proud.
> 
> - moke


thanks mike.share what ya got ?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> about 10 years ago we had a hummer start to build a nest in a bush,never finished and disappeared ? it s funny they will build a nest maybe 4 feet off the ground.if i was that small id go as high as i could-lol. with those long beaks or whatever you call em it s amazing they can even make a nest.this one was mostly very fine grass and hair !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


looks pretty damn nice to me.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> with a 4 to 5 month season worthy of plants we only have a few perennials and just do the token annuals to accent the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks pretty nice dick.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I only have a small yard so its just a few Pottz for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing wrong with a few pottz rob.im a little obsessed though,i think ive got about 120 total,including hanging baskets.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Yes, the hummers ate fun to watch. They come in for a landing and slam the others into the screen at times. And chasing each other.
> 
> - Eric


when my dad lived in so.oregon he had two feeders he would fill each morning.i counted 23 at once all fighting to get some necter. they would drink a quart a day in the spring and summer.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Be a while before we see any green up here in the Great White North


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Be a while before we see any green up here in the Great White North
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah id say you wont be mowing for a while.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

So, my "garden" is not as nicely manicured as others but it involves 14 acres. Most of it is in mature Doug Fir and cedar, maple, alder, vine maple, wild cherry, madrone, Calif. bay laurel, and other smaller trees.

Here is a couple of shots around the house. First the house as seen from the river. Then the 1/2 acre vegetable garden on the other side of the house. And a couple of Rhododendrons in bloom (I have close to 100 Rhodies), some 25+ feet tall and about 30 Azaleas bushes not pictured. They are just now getting ready to bloom this year. In addition there are several dogwood trees just starting to bloom, a rose garden area and a few fruit trees. Keeps me busy enough. People ask, "how do you keep up". I answer with a lot of power equipment and work. Not much woodworking gets done in the spring and summer however.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> So, my "garden" is not as nicely manicured as others but it involves 14 acres. Most of it is in mature Doug Fir and cedar, maple, alder, vine maple, wild cherry, madrone, Calif. bay laurel, and other smaller trees.
> 
> Here is a couple of shots around the house. First the house as seen from the river. Then the 1/2 acre vegetable garden on the other side of the house. And a couple of Rhododendrons in bloom (I have close to 100 Rhodies), some 25+ feet tall and about 30 Azaleas bushes not pictured. They are just now getting ready to bloom this year. In addition there are several dogwood trees just starting to bloom, a rose garden area and a few fruit trees. Keeps me busy enough. People ask, "how do you keep up". I answer with a lot of power equipment and work. Not much woodworking gets done in the spring and summer however.
> 
> ...


beautiful property les,what river you on.my dad was on the rogue in grants pass.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Potz,

I'm on the Mckenzie, east of Springfield. Just had a total of 4" of rain last week and about 48" for the season…..make you jealous down in always sunny dry Calif? LOL My last residence was in the SF Bay area…perfect weather but too damn many people. Actually all the rain is delaying my veggie garden the ground is too wet to work.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Potz,
> 
> I m on the Mckenzie, east of Springfield. Just had a total of 4" of rain last week and about 48" for the season…..make you jealous down in always sunny dry Calif? LOL My last residence was in the SF Bay area…perfect weather but too damn many people. Actually all the rain is delaying my veggie garden the ground is too wet to work.
> 
> - LesB


yeah we could sure use some of the wet stuff.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Ugh. You ask a question like this in the spring when we're too busy getting stuff in the ground and picking up pickup loads of tumbleweeds that blew in on the winds. I'll have pictures in a few months.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Ugh. You ask a question like this in the spring when we're too busy getting stuff in the ground and picking up pickup loads of tumbleweeds that blew in on the winds. I'll have pictures in a few months.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


i forgot about you tumbleweed gardeners.here in socal i garden year round,right now is when everything is coming into full bloom.hopefully this thread will live on and people can add pic's whenever theve got some beautiful to share.thats my intent not just to get some nice comments about my own yard and be done.i look forward to seeing what grows in your neck of the woods.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Yeah, the timing here is a big part of it. Most springs, the ground is wet enough from the melting snow that plants get a nice start, but this winter was so dry we've been watering for almost a month now, and probably will be right up until the monsoon kicks in come July or so.

Armeria, agastache, iberis, and yucca are what we put in the past couple days. Plus three Arizona cypresses and three sea green junipers back in March. But we're fighting the bunnies who are the flowers off our prairie smoke and chewed up one of the sedums we planted last year, too. My sweetie's spraying peppermint oil on nearly everything when the wind lets up enough that the spray doesn't just end up in Texas.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

My Dads Memorial Fern

In the corner of the yard, and all the self propagated pups below it almost hiding it now


----------



## Ark68SS (Oct 1, 2021)

I do a deal called square foot gardening. Raised beds divided into squares with veggies planted in them. Grow sweet potatoes in pots and a commode. Have 3 large and 3 small blueberry bushes. Most all of this is covered in a chicken wire enclosure to keep the damned deer and tree rats (squirrels) out of my food. Moses, the Chiweenie doesn't work at night so the wire is a necessity. I plant corn, green beans, okra, cucumbers, watermellon, purple hull peas, bell peppers, cherry tomatoes, lettuce, and more. All of this is drip irrigated and soon I'll need to trim some trees back, so I get more sunlight on it. These pics are from last year, just getting around to putting seed in the ground this week.

BillL


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> My Dads Memorial Fern
> 
> In the corner of the yard, and all the self propagated pups below it almost hiding it now
> 
> ...


thats a big stag horn fern,if you look at the one pic ive got one on the fence right above the bird bath.ive been groing it for about 13 years now.small ones go for about 60 bucks.the one ive got would probably sell for 300.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I do a deal called square foot gardening. Raised beds divided into squares with veggies planted in them. Grow sweet potatoes in pots and a commode. Have 3 large and 3 small blueberry bushes. Most all of this is covered in a chicken wire enclosure to keep the damned deer and tree rats (squirrels) out of my food. Moses, the Chiweenie doesn t work at night so the wire is a necessity. I plant corn, green beans, okra, cucumbers, watermellon, purple hull peas, bell peppers, cherry tomatoes, lettuce, and more. All of this is drip irrigated and soon I ll need to trim some trees back, so I get more sunlight on it. These pics are from last year, just getting around to putting seed in the ground this week.
> 
> BillL
> 
> ...


nice veggi garden,i wish i had the space.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

what about green toes.

Saw









this on the sidewalk could resist taking a picture


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> what about green toes.
> 
> Saw
> 
> ...


thanks bud those are cool.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

What a lovely cozy place you have there!
A place to hang out and feel at home, surrounded by nature and beauty.
Really like the atmosphere you created.
A place to share a good beer and have long talks, I'll dump in if I ever get around. ;-)









You are welcome also here in my little garden in Denmark, where I also spend countless hours with the plants and restoring the old house.

Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> What a lovely cozy place you have there!
> A place to hang out and feel at home, surrounded by nature and beauty.
> Really like the atmosphere you created.
> A place to share a good beer and have long talks, I ll dump in if I ever get around. ;-)
> ...


oh thank you my friend you always make me smile.and if you ever get here you better come and have that beer with me. also i always love seeing pic's of your summer home,so beautiful and peaceful looking.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

No Green thumb but I grew this guy several years ago. It used to be my logo pic. 










I drew the eyes and mouth, but he grew the SCHNOZ.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> No Green thumb but I grew this guy several years ago. It used to be my logo pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL-thanks bud !


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Well, my yard is a fair bit smaller, but here you go


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

It looks like a very inviting space. Nothing wrong with a little bistro.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> It looks like a very inviting space. Nothing wrong with a little bistro.
> 
> - Eric


+1 love it.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

More of natures wonders…. Wood ducks using a nest box I made. I have three boxes set up but you seldom see the ducks sitting like this. They are very shy and skittish.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> More of natures wonders…. Wood ducks using a nest box I made. I have three boxes set up but you seldom see the ducks sitting like this. They are very shy and skittish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a cool pic les. your right,my dad had them in a heavily wooded area behind his house and you had to really sneak up on em.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow, you all impress me!

We have gone "native" with the vegetation here in NM. 20+ years of trying to landscape from bare dirt, a work long in progress and long to go..

The early energy has faded with maybe the survival of 1 plant in 10. At least the birds like what we have.

The hummers and orioles are fun, we use to put out around 10 feeders, but instead of reducing the competition it only increased the turf wars and consumption. 100+ birds during "dinner time", sounded like a bee hive. Went through a 50lb. sack of sugar every three months.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Nice photo of the wood ducks Les.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Wow, you all impress me!
> 
> We have gone "native" with the vegetation here in NM. 20+ years of trying to landscape from bare dirt, a work long in progress and long to go..
> 
> ...


we love the hummers but luckily we only have 2-6 at a time,but even they they fight a lot.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

We have about 5 that are regular visits.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Pottz,

Truley impressive yard. Is Mr. Miygai living with you?

Right now I have nothing but sand. Irrigation well to be dug in Aug. I would like to get an Orange Tree, and maybe a mango. (so many mango trees in snow bird yards you don't need your own.) Had a Myers Lemon tree, but we don't love the taste.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

These are awesome landscapes….I am not going to post for a while. I tore up most of my front and back yard to put in my shop….maybe fall….in the meantime, you guys are doing great! Good job!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> More of natures wonders…. Wood ducks using a nest box I made. I have three boxes set up but you seldom see the ducks sitting like this. They are very shy and skittish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an awesome photo Les. You are correct not a lot of those views of the backwater Woody, they like trees at waters edge and seclusion. My favorite bird, duck, fowl.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Pottz,
> 
> Truley impressive yard. Is Mr. Miygai living with you?
> 
> ...


thanks petey cant wait to see what you grow when you get some water. one avocado will give you more than you and your neighbors can eat. my wife loves meyer lemons.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> These are awesome landscapes….I am not going to post for a while. I tore up most of my front and back yard to put in my shop….maybe fall….in the meantime, you guys are doing great! Good job!
> 
> - moke


your always welcome to kick back on the cali patio bud.just bring the marg machine-lol.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

BUZZ422

^ Code for 30% off one day only at:

https://www.burpee.com/pollinator-favorites/?trk_msg=K0CID5FJBEJKD96MQJ4H4FPGL0&trk_contact=CEB2EUUBPQ8R8200CDM2C24Q0O&trk_sid=QE95EO0VDB909BNERQC75KJ8RC&trk_link=OHDC4HR31IE47A05F3909VTR48&utm_source=Listrak&utm_medium=Email&utm_term=Pollinator+Favorites&utm_campaign=4-22-22_30%25Sitewide

Enjoy your gardens you wonderful folks!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> BUZZ422
> 
> ^ Code for 30% off one day only at:
> 
> ...


thank you.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

You're welcome pottz, thanks for the great thread


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> You re welcome pottz, thanks for the great thread
> 
> - waho6o9


thanks being a wood forum it's just never been presented before.i thought it would be nice for all the gardeners here to have a thread to share their other passion.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ok here is some more garden candy from the front yard this time.lots of roses popping right now.ive got 51 rose bushes so there is always something in bloom.hope you enjoy.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Lots of candy Pottz, looking good.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Lots of candy Pottz, looking good.
> 
> - Eric


thanks bud,spring is my fav time in the garden.although my wife and i both love fall as our fav season.sadly thats when the plants all wanna take a break.but here in socal i can always find something to keep the yard looking good.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I always liked the spring for the fresh color. I need to take a trip up the mountain soon to see all of the Mountain Laurel in bloom.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I always liked the spring for the fresh color. I need to take a trip up the mountain soon to see all of the Mountain Laurel in bloom.
> 
> - Eric


weve got some spectacular gardens here,i really gotta go while it's prime time.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I like the old twisty 2 track roads through the mountians, better half not to fond of those. Red slippery clay after rains, no guard rails, steep drops. You just drive carefully, and have 4WD.

But there are some great views.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I like the old twisty 2 track roads through the mountians, better half not to fond of those. Red slippery clay after rains, no guard rails, steep drops. You just drive carefully, and have 4WD.
> 
> But there are some great views.
> 
> - Eric


yeah ive been on some of those.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Heading out to the Wet Coast for Mothers day, to late for the Cherry Blossoms but hope to catch the end of the Tulips!
Most of the snow gone here but everything still brown an dead


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Heading out to the Wet Coast for Mothers day, to late for the Cherry Blossoms but hope to catch the end of the Tulips!
> Most of the snow gone here but everything still brown an dead
> 
> - Andre


yeah cherry blossoms long gone,some gardens here may still have some in bloom.the nurseries brought out tulips about a month ago.problem is they bring em in in full bloom so you get maybe two or three days before they fall apart.depends where on the west coast your going ?


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Instead of getting cut flowers, I get bulbs for the better half.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Instead of getting cut flowers, I get bulbs for the better half.
> 
> - Eric


i agree,why spend 15 bucks on flowers that will last a week if lucky when you can buy a plant that will last months or more.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

And come up every year.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> And come up every year.
> 
> - Eric


yeah and they cut whatever flowers they want nice and fresh.as you can see mine has a pretty wide range of choices.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Yes you do, a wonderful garden space.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Yes you do, a wonderful garden space.
> 
> - Eric


living in a place like socal,15 miles from downtown L.A. a sanctuary like ive created is a savior. it's my haven from the real world where i can chill out.im lucky to be in a pretty quiet neighborhood.now if you came her and looked over my fence you would go,holly ********************,what the hell is that mess ! front yard's no better. the homes in my area range from the 600k's to well over a million and people let their homes rot into a pile of crap ! no pride of ownership.very sad.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

The homes around me have a wide range. I'm in more of a rual area, you can drive down the road a mile and see a 1/ mil house then a few doors down see a ratty old trailer with the yard filled with junk. Then over to the lake and all homes are 1/2 + some closer to 2M. We were out on the water last year and on one point the homeowner had his own chopper out on lawn.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> The homes around me have a wide range. I m in more of a rual area, you can drive down the road a mile and see a 1/ mil house then a few doors down see a ratty old trailer with the yard filled with junk. Then over to the lake and all homes are 1/2 + some closer to 2M. We were out on the water last year and on one point the homeowner had his own chopper out on lawn.
> 
> - Eric


thats the way it was where my dad lived in so.oregon,grants pass area.homes from 2mil to 50k mobile home.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Some areas are like that. Here the cost of living is low along g with the taxes. Reason for moving here, along with a nice climate. Better than New York that's for sure.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Some areas are like that. Here the cost of living is low along g with the taxes. Reason for moving here, along with a nice climate. Better than New York that s for sure.
> 
> - Eric


i heavily regret selling my dads house when i did.if i would have kept it i would sell my house now for about 900k bank that and move to oregon into a house that was paid off. retired at 62 and living the good life.oh well,thats life !


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Vancouver B.C. then the Sunshine Coast, lower mainland and into Washington grow a lot of Tulips.
Speaking of houses, we built this one as a spec house to sell when I retired, well that was 11 years ago?
Oldest Grand Daughter is 11 now, funny how that worked out


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I had a rental but I got fed up with dealing with renters. ;(( Should have kept it empty as an investment ) Sold it in Y2K. Merrill Lynch p1$$ed away all the money propping up their IPOs that never shud have been awed to go public by the SEC. I wasn't stupid enough to do everything Merrill Lynch said. I kept enough cash t pay the capital gains  That house is worth 500K today. Never expected mortgage rates to go to 0 and people would qualify for those mortgages. If foresight was 20/20, eh pottzy?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> Vancouver B.C. then the Sunshine Coast, lower mainland* and into Washington grow a lot of Tulips.*
> Speaking of houses, we built this one as a spec house to sell when I retired, well that was 11 years ago?
> Oldest Grand Daughter is 11 now, funny how that worked out
> 
> - Andre


That tulip valley flooded twice last winter. Warmer wetter winters are beginning to take a toll. Lots of Mt Rainer Park will be closed because of flood damage this year;((


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Vancouver B.C. then the Sunshine Coast, lower mainland and into Washington grow a lot of Tulips.
> Speaking of houses, we built this one as a spec house to sell when I retired, well that was 11 years ago?
> Oldest Grand Daughter is 11 now, funny how that worked out
> 
> - Andre


oh yeah a beautiful area,should see some nice floral display.you ever visit the butchart gardens on vancouver island? an amazing garden you need to see.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

In the next 3 weeks or so in the "wet coast" the rhododendrons and azaleas will come in to bloom. It is a real show of color which competes with the east coast fall leaf colors.

In the mean time here is an interesting small deciduous tree that I have called a *Harlequin Glory bower*. Grows to about 15' tall. It blooms in late August with a small white flower that has a distinctive "spice" scent that perfumes the air around it.. Then in Oct. it develeps the Purple/black seed pods with the pink sepals shown in the picture. The leave smell like peanut butter when crushed, hence it is sometimes call the peanut butter tree. Considered invasive in some situations because it sends up shoots as far as 30 feet from the tree.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> In the next 3 weeks or so in the "wet coast" the rhododendrons and azaleas will come in to bloom. It is a real show of color which competes with the east coast fall leaf colors.
> 
> In the mean time here is an interesting small deciduous tree that I have called a *Harlequin Glory bower*. Grows to about 15 tall. It blooms in late August with a small white flower that has a distinctive "spice" scent that perfumes the air around it.. Then in Oct. it develeps the Purple/black seed pods with the pink sepals shown in the picture. The leave smell like peanut butter when crushed, hence it is sometimes call the peanut butter tree. Considered invasive in some situations because it sends up shoots as far as 30 feet from the tree.
> 
> ...


wow that is gorgeous.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yup was at Butchart last Visit, Shipwright's lives not that far from there. Going to the Van Dusen Botanical Gardens and Queen Elizabeth Park this trip. Last trip to my Little brothers place we got to harvest Bananas and Mangoes, the Pineapples will need a few more years


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Out of work early today, spent the afternoon weeding and edged the front and back walkway beds. The beds have rocks along the edge which had to be moved to edge along the grass, then put back. Finished the back bed. Front bed is edged, but need to put rocks back. Need landscape fabric and mulch first.

All in all, good afternoon.

Back walkway









Front walkway


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Out of work early today, spent the afternoon weeding and edged the front and back walkway beds. The beds have rocks along the edge which had to be moved to edge along the grass, then put back. Finished the back bed. Front bed is edged, but need to put rocks back. Need landscape fabric and mulch first.
> 
> All in all, good afternoon.
> 
> ...


beautiful buddy,thanks for sharing your paradise.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks Pottz, except fir the red clay. And I really need to work on the lawn, weeds are taking over. I was thinking about using the Scott's triple stuff, which has a broad leaf weed killer. And I started bagging the clippings, I will continue that. In thr fall do a good thatching and over seed. According to what I read for thus area late summer to mid fall is the time to seed the lawn. Allows the grass to take hold before the heat kicks in.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Thanks Pottz, except fir the red clay. And I really need to work on the lawn, weeds are taking over. I was thinking about using the Scott s triple stuff, which has a broad leaf weed killer. And I started bagging the clippings, I will continue that. In thr fall do a good thatching and over seed. According to what I read for thus area late summer to mid fall is the time to seed the lawn. Allows the grass to take hold before the heat kicks in.
> 
> - Eric


right the fall is the best time to plant most things,it's just spring gets all the glory.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Yea, that is where the research is leading me to. I want to plant a bunch if bulbs along the front walkway, so there is color during the summer. Fall planting.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i think the reason is spring is the big time is because people want instant gratification.planting in the fall means waiting several months.but the pay off will be bigger and better.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

just some pic's of an interesting succulent on my patio table.dont ask the name because it's long gone !


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Looks pretty. Guess you have to love socal.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Looks pretty. Guess you have to love socal.
> 
> - Eric


i do except for the other several million people i gotta share it with !


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I'll take my little town over that. Mailing address has population of 4000, the town the other way is 8000. And lots of fresh air.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I ll take my little town over that. Mailing address has population of 4000, the town the other way is 8000. And lots of fresh air.
> 
> - Eric


i could do that ! when i retire id love to go to so.oregon where my dad retired.grants pass pop. of about 40k which was enough to get all the amenities of a big city but still rural. weather very similar to socal most of the time.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

> just some pic s of an interesting succulent on my patio table.dont ask the name because it s long gone !
> - pottz


Haworthia Fasciata.

Can only grow them indoors here, doesn't like winter


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> just some pic s of an interesting succulent on my patio table.dont ask the name because it s long gone !
> - pottz
> 
> Haworthia Fasciata.
> ...


thanks mike.this one started out inside then i moved it outside several years ago.has done well outside all year long.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Does the fine layer of green dust that covers all the cars count as landscaping?


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

> thanks mike.this one started out inside then i moved it outside several years ago.has done well outside all year long.
> 
> - pottz


Ah, when I said winter I meant ours, not yours.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Corelz, here we have the yellow stuff coating everything that sits idle.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

It's just about starting for us. That coating is misery. Itchy eyes, stuffy nose, scratchy throat, and is a pain to get off the cars. Pottz you get it in CA?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> It s just about starting for us. That coating is misery. Itchy eyes, stuffy nose, scratchy throat, and is a pain to get off the cars. Pottz you get it in CA?
> 
> - corelz125


no,what the hell is it ?


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Majority of it over here. One third of my 1 arce lot is pine, yes coated vehicles, table on the porch, everything. Then when it rains a river of yellow.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Majority of it over here. One third of my 1 arce lot is pine, yes coated vehicles, table on the porch, everything. Then when it rains a river of yellow.
> 
> - Eric


i know about the yellow dust from pine trees,horrible crap.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Yes it is, when forecast calls for I pull vehicles out from under the carport. Rinses most of it oft. Leaf blower doesn't work to well.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

took a few pic's of the lilacs and society garlic,second big bloom so far this year.beautiful !












































gotta be over 50 lilac blooms right now.garlic is just getting going.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Pollen dust


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Pollen dust
> 
> - corelz125


OH GOD !!!!


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Our Garlic and Tulips just poked out of the ground. Lived in the country for a few years, house surrounded by 80-100 foot pine trees the year they pollinated we had about a 1/4" of yellow powder everywhere, messed up the pool real bad! Can not remember the cycle but think it was the year prior that the Pine cones had dropped, had to shovel them of the lawn.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Our Garlic and Tulips just poked out of the ground. Lived in the country for a few years, house surrounded by 80-100 foot pine trees the year they pollinated we had about a 1/4" of yellow powder everywhere, messed up the pool real bad! Can not remember the cycle but think it was the year prior that the Pine cones had dropped, had to shovel them of the lawn.
> 
> - Andre


that doesn't sound like fun to me.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Things are blooming early this year. The Fire Poker which is usually in June July is almost in full bloom.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Things are blooming early this year. The Fire Poker which is usually in June July is almost in full bloom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a cool looking plant.it fits the name quite well.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

It took me a while to figure out what thay were the first year here. They don't last long and the hummers love them.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> It took me a while to figure out what thay were the first year here. They don t last long and the hummers love them.
> 
> - Eric


yeah sadly some of the most beautiful flowers are the shortest lived.not fair. im sure enjoying the second big iris bloom this year.they dont last long either but there are so many the show goes on for a couple weeks or more.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

interesting plant never seen one before


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> interesting plant never seen one before
> 
> - corelz125


hey you got anything blooming besides weeds you can share.hell even some weeds have pretty flowers on em.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

The few iris I have are in full bloom now.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Pollen for 6 months. Here in western Oregon the pollen from *wind* pollenated trees starts with the Hazel Nut trees in late January….cold & rainy they still pollinate. Then the cedars kick in followed by Douglas fir, then the maples and alders and more or less last of the trees is cotton wood….no not the cotton that comes later but the pollen they disburse. Of this group of trees Pine pollen is very heavy so it does not travel far from the tree hence the heavy coat on everything under it. Flowering fruit trees and a few others are insect pollinated to they don't count.
By mid May the grasses start pollinating through through early July when the various weeds kick in. Did i mention that the Willamette valley is the grass seed growing capital of the US?

I take antihistamines for 6 months of the year to control my allergies.

On top of that a little later the cedars and fir trees start dropping their little pollen casings making a mess and covering every thing. Then in the fall they start dropping the seed pods and fir seed cones.

Trees are beautiful but they are also very messy and I didn't even mention the winter storm drop of limbs both dead and living. I am almost done with my spring clean up and I have 100+ cubic yards of tree debris in my burn piles…yes plural pile(s). FYI that is from 14 acres or about 5 hectares.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

> interesting plant never seen one before
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ...


Not much yet. The temp has been all over the place. Last week a couple of mornings it was in the 30s.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

now this is a what floribunda means.this is one large stem of flowers.count em if you can,i didn't ! loking at it there are about 45 buds and open flowers that i can see just from this side.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Wow. That has a lot of flowers on it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Wow. That has a lot of flowers on it.
> 
> - Eric


i think thats the largest cluster on a single large stem ive ever had.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Nice cowabunga rose, Pottz!

Our first iris of the season opened up yesterday.










Planted them two years ago now. Have a dozen scattered around the house because we weren't sure what they'd like best, so we figured "plant a bunch, and let nature sort them out." Plus, they were freebies from one of our neighbors.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I have white Iris, which came out a few weeks ago. About done now.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Nice cowabunga rose, Pottz!
> 
> Our first iris of the season opened up yesterday.
> 
> ...


that is gorgeous dave.love that color. im surprised they do well in your area ?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I have white Iris, which came out a few weeks ago. About done now.
> 
> - Eric


me too youve seen the pic's.my second huge bloom is starting to peter out though.ive had two so far,will there be another ?


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Those Fire Pokers I posted earlier in the week are a tiny full color, they don't last long. The birds get at them. I cut the stauks back and maybe I get another bloom.

If I think of it in the morning I'll post an updated photo.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

We water the irises in the spring to give them a start, but they do fine on minimal watering through the monsoon and after.

We have Red Hot Pokers here, too. They're originally South African, and like the dry climate, but it'll be June before they bloom.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

That's one of them. A lot of places around here have them, hot and humid summers.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

those a very cool.i gotta check with my nursery guys and see if we have or can get em.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

When they're not blooming, they just look like an iris or tulip, Pottz. And they only bloom for about a week and then they're done. I don't know if I would plant them again, but they were another freebie from our neighbor, and they do pretty well here.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> When they're not blooming, they just look like an iris or tulip, Pottz. And they only bloom for about a week and then they're done. I don't know if I would plant them again, but they were another freebie from our neighbor, and they do pretty well here.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


ok one week of beauty,maybe not worth the real estate then ?


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

A few years back I had a second bloom on mine, not as strong as the first.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Maybe not worth the real estate. We got given a dozen of them, and I put them around our house at the top edge of the berm, so each plant takes up about a square foot. We'll divide them into clumps over time, and they should make a pretty border, but we're not going to take any more if offered.

Just got word that we're on a watering restriction beginning May 20. Means we've got at most two more weeks of planting before we're done planting for the year. And the guy comes out to turn on our sprinkler on Monday. Pffft.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Here's the strip of land between my shop and the driveway. The blue flax are in bloom, and the sand cherry has leafed out nicely. The three sea green junipers are new this year, but all doing well. The tree in back is an Austrian pine that wants more acidic soil than we have, but we're working on that half a point of pH per year (we started at 8.0, and made it to 7.0 this spring).


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

looks great dave,love that blue flax.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Nice space there Dave.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Yeah, we have been lucky with the blue flax, especially in that strip, which was compacted so hard by the dozer when they were grading my shop and the berm behind it that I needed a pickaxe to plant those three junipers. Dug one hole a day, and was pretty much done after each one.

And yet, the blue flax manages to grow in there. My sweetie transplanted a half dozen plants of it last year (mostly ones that were growing in the driveway) and they all came back, plus they dropped a lot of seeds which took hold.

That's the first bit of our landscaping most folks see as they come down our driveway (the street is in the background of the picture).

I'll grab more photos over the next week or so. We've done a lot.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Here's this morning's photo. Taken farther in on the driveway, looking the same direction as the previous photo. You can see the shop in the background.










In front, wild tarragon and blue flax. Slightly behind that, a native juniper which we successfully transplanted in spite of being told that was impossible (they have a tap root which generally is 3x as tall as the tree is).

Going up the right side, prairie smoke, gaillardia, barberries, penstemon, green mound junipers, and yarrow.

Up the left, a Mojave sage, a sand cherry, some iberis, candy-tuft armeria, and scattered agastache.

Up the middle, ornamental grasses, plus the last chamisa in the circle, which I'll be digging out next week when we have room in the trash can for it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

how big is your shop ?


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

The building is 24 feet square, split 50-50 between shop and motorcycle garage / wood storage.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> The building is 24 feet square, split 50-50 between shop and motorcycle garage / wood storage.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


good size but when you chop it in half, snug.you seem to be making more small projects these day though,aside from the massive book shelf build so it' probably serves you well.seems more and more of my stuff is getting downsized as i get older.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm in a similar climate zone as Dave, the wife (master gardener) has been a bit frustrated with finding things that flourish, but over the years we have been sorting that out.

Of course me being the cheap bastid, grabs seeds from the native plants and try to propagate them.

The "good" stuff are things like Agave (don't need to water once established), Apache plume (looks really neat and fuzzy), assorted wild flowers, cacti, etc. Nice thing is nothing is really taking over the allotted space.

Some of the more "common" plants that I like are butterfly bush (hummers love them), and Missouri evening primrose (huge yellow blooms last a day, but new ones come out every few days for all but winter.

Rosemary does exceptionally, but quickly takes over.

About half the irises and daffys have bloomed, but a bunch never flower. I think it's my fault and I may have planted them too deep 8^)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah my second big iris bloom just ended,sadly,so beautiful.roses have had the big spring bloom but still a bunch.takes about six weeks after a bloom before the next one.but with 51 roses always something blooming.gardenias are in full bloom right now.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

a few pic's of the gardenias.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Hard to believe you have time for a shop, with a colorful garden.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Hard to believe you have time for a shop, with a colorful garden.
> 
> - Eric


most people think i spend 20 hours a week gardening,oh hell no try about 2-3 tops. it's all about maintaining it so it doesn't become 20 hours.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Very true, since I go into work a little later now, I should take 30 minutes or so in the mornings to weed and what not in the garden beds.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Very true, since I go into work a little later now, I should take 30 minutes or so in the mornings to weed and what not in the garden beds.
> 
> - Eric


as long as i go out once a week and do some weeding and pruning it's very easy to maintain.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm still fighting the weeds in the lawn, it been a week since I spread the tuff builder. I do see some of them starting to wilt, and when I mowed yesterday, they don't seem to be producing buds. Thankfully. I still need to weed out some flower beds.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I m still fighting the weeds in the lawn, it been a week since I spread the tuff builder. I do see some of them starting to wilt, and when I mowed yesterday, they don t seem to be producing buds. Thankfully. I still need to weed out some flower beds.
> 
> - Eric


yeah ive got some im still fighting myself.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I did help a friend prune a tree a while back










pruned as much as we could get off with a scissor lift










The decided it was taking too long and was too high.










I was much easier to prune on the ground


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I did help a friend prune a tree a while back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well that was some "extreme" trimming id say-lol.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

What did you do with the timbers Rob?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I am not sure where the timber went I know it attracted quite a bit of attention.

While we are on the green thumb theme who knows what the grey scale is thats on the trunk of my hibiscus,
It doesn't seem to bother it but looks really bad…I think?



















I hit my thumb with a hammer one day strangely enough it didn't go green but the air turned a little blue for a while as I did an impromptu Mexician hat dance


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

got some hibiscus myself,never had that problem though.looks like a fungus of some kind.might need to be treated or could maybe kill the plant ?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

We have a few things growing like artichokes, pomegranates, guavas, lemons, limes and oranges.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> We have a few things growing like artichokes, pomegranates, guavas, lemons, limes and oranges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice thanks for sharing.i wish i had room for stuff like that.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks pottz


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Wahoo thats the first time I heard somebody grow artichokes. Have close up shots of them growing?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Yes but it's difficult to transfer HEIC to the jpeg format and then reduce it to fit in the 5MB requirement.

PM me and I'll send one over if you like


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I purchased a 1.99 little container of an artichoke at Green Thumb and it produces a lot of artichokes yearly.

Good stuff.


----------



## Ark68SS (Oct 1, 2021)

Some stuff going on here.
Maxibel green beans have sprouted-








Strawberry blossom-








Looks like a good blueberry crop this year!

















Day lillies are healthy,will bloom in a few more weeks








Hosta in a tractor tire and other hostas guarded by Gary the Gargoyle

















Butterfly in the weeds and other daisy-looking weeds



















Peonies on Thursday and today-


















Moses on lizard and rabbit patrol-









I feel sorry for you folks in the desert. I know it can be pretty, but I like the big trees and rainfall we get here in Arkansas. Could do without the high humidity though.  Now I need to get my sprained knee healed up so I can finish planting.
BillL


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

thanks for sharing your paradise bill.i love hosta but everytime ive planted them the snails eat em up like candy.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Our iris continues to go nuts. We've now got 6 of the 12 plants with blooms.










And our yuccas are starting to shoot up flower stems. They're not especially pretty, but we'll take what we can get.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

beautiful dave.my iris have finished blooming now.it was the second big bloom.even that yucca has a beauty all it's own.


----------



## Ark68SS (Oct 1, 2021)

Pottz, you need a snail trap. Take a small (3"~4") aluminum pan and bury it up to the soil level. Pour some beer in the pan. Don't use good beer, snails aren't particular. They'll slither into the pan and die from alcohol poisoning. It won't hurt the beagle if he gets into it.
BillL


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Pottz, you need a snail trap. Take a small (3"~4") aluminum pan and bury it up to the soil level. Pour some beer in the pan. Don t use good beer, snails aren t particular. They ll slither into the pan and die from alcohol poisoning. It won t hurt the beagle if he gets into it.
> BillL
> 
> - Ark68SS


thanks ive read that before.they haven't been bad that last few years,we had a roof rat that loved em,pretty much wiped them out.couple years ago i opened my bbq and found a big pile of snail shells.he used my bbq as a dining room. i think he's gone now because they are slowly coming back.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Our champagne irises opened up yesterday.










And our yucca flowers are going to open up any day.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

That's looking nice Dave.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

those iris are stunning.mine are all gone now.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Yea, my white ones have expired to.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Belated wishes for your birthday…










I was unable to send this pic to your PM or that other site… Or maybe you would have preferred this instead?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Yea, my white ones have expired to.
> 
> - Eric


well i thought they were,until this morning, ive about 5 new ones that just opened.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Belated wishes for your birthday…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks dw, the plant is special but money is always welcome !


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

The yucca flowers opened today.










We've also got cones (or whatever they're called) developing on our biggest spruce.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

lookin good dave.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Nice Dave.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

came home tonight and saw these beauties and wanted to share with all.a couple nice roses and the last an asiatic lilly that just opened it's eyes to the world.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks for sharing Pottz


----------



## Ark68SS (Oct 1, 2021)

Very pretty, looks like the lily will be blooming for a while.
BillL


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Very pretty, looks like the lily will be blooming for a while.
> BillL
> 
> - Ark68SS


yeah there are about 10 buds yet to open.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Our lilac iris opened up this morning. The black ones should open in a day or two.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

wow gorgeous.im surprised they tolerate your heat and weather.


----------



## Buckshop (Feb 22, 2021)

Just got the garden tilled up last weekend. It will be full of veggies soon! Well if I can keep the deer and rabbits out!!!








!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Dave, that's is a pretty Iris. Can't say that I have seen the black one your talking about.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Just got the garden tilled up last weekend. It will be full of veggies soon! Well if I can keep the deer and rabbits out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good but your upside down ben-lol.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Dave, that s is a pretty Iris. Can t say that I have seen the black one your talking about.
> 
> - Eric


well after two big blooms so far this year were having a third wave now with about 25-40 new blooms open or are ready to.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Not black, I guess. A dark red.










And a second lilac iris opened up.










Also a pine-leaf penstemon


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

no not black but beautiful.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

You have some nice color for a dry area Dave.


----------



## JerryAtric (Jan 9, 2022)

Early May was cold so we got a later start than most years. My wife likes color on the patio and heliotrope and roses near the door.



























I've got the kitchen garden going - thyme, rosemary, parsley, basil, a variety of chiles, sage, dill, tarragon, chives.
The tomatoes and strawberries are still intact - the fence seems to be effective.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

all beautiful jerry,that gate is fantastic.thanks for sharing your garden.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Just got the garden tilled up last weekend. It will be full of veggies soon! Well if I can keep the deer and rabbits out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that will piss the duck off LMAO :<))))))))))))))))

all them flower pictures are very beautiful and some say there is no God :<(((((((((((


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Just got the garden tilled up last weekend. It will be full of veggies soon! Well if I can keep the deer and rabbits out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


havn't heard from the duck in quite awhile now.probably is pissed off by something or someone ?


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Jerry, that is a good looking garden, I like the checkerboard pattern.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

> You have some nice color for a dry area Dave.


Thanks! We're working on getting more colorful stuff around the yard. The natural flowers here go from pink to yellow to white, with a few purple and the blue flax, which is having a good year so far, but we've been removing chamisa (aka rabbitbush) and snakeweed, both of which are pretty flammable, and trying to encourage the yuccas and other native succulents.

The roses in our front yard are starting to bud, so we'll have those flowering for a while, but with the watering restrictions here, its going to be a tough summer for them. We do have a cistern that collects all the rainwater and snowmelt from the roofs, but it only got half full over the winter, rather than being overflowing in the spring like it would be with a normal amount of snowfall. We may end up paying a "water guy" to come by with a tanker and top it off for us later this year. We'll see how the monsoon does.

Irises are one of the big surprises for us, though. They do really well here once established. They need watering about once a month if there's no rain (like this spring - we had a quarter inch on Monday, which was our first measurable rain of the year) but otherwise will do ok on their own.


----------



## JerryAtric (Jan 9, 2022)

> all beautiful jerry,that gate is fantastic.thanks for sharing your garden.
> 
> - pottz


Thank you. I had fun making the fence/gates and I enjoy them every day.


----------



## JerryAtric (Jan 9, 2022)

> all beautiful jerry,that gate is fantastic.thanks for sharing your garden.
> 
> - pottz


Thank you. I had fun making the fence/gates and I enjoy them every day.


> Jerry, that is a good looking garden, I like the checkerboard pattern.
> 
> I find it visually appealing, it helps organize the space, and I enjoy navigating around the different plots.
> 
> - Eric


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

a few pic's of some pretty things in bloom right now.the last one of the martha washington geraniums,i had cut them down to sticks three weeks ago.looks like they loved their hair cut id say. wife gets pissed off when i do a radical trim like that but some need and love it. lets say she's gonna be really pissed off tomorrow-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> - Desert_Woodworker


well said dw. my garden is my sanctuary from the real world.a place of peace and beauty.


----------



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

Those are some of the nicest geraniums I've seen, and pruning is such a misunderstood necessity eh? 
Whats the top picture of? The leaves remind me of some of our hostas. 
We have roses, clematis, and lots of colorful other stuff. But NOT in a formal garden.
The wife trusts me to haul compost but that's about it! Ha

Love that saying desert_woodworker


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Those are some of the nicest geraniums I ve seen, and pruning is such a misunderstood necessity eh?
> Whats the top picture of? The leaves remind me of some of our hostas.
> We have roses, clematis, and lots of colorful other stuff. But NOT in a formal garden.
> The wife trusts me to haul compost but that s about it! Ha
> ...


i love beautiful flowers and plants but sadly i cant remember the names for a lot of em.


----------



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

Here are some things that are in bloom now.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

beautiful dave.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Really nice Dave.


----------



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks Pottz and Eric I (we) just love plants and flowers too and have stuff in bloom all summer long. Plus wife wanted a little vegetable garden so we did that this year. The flowers have been a "thing" for the last 25~30 years.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Great yard Dave. I miss the vegie garden.. should get one going but it's only the two of us here..


----------



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks Eric. Just the two of us here too, plus we are the only house on the block! No HOA for us either.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Lot of rain no woodworking,










Aust Noisy miners

did a pot clean up put them all the old empty ones out on the footpath, prior to recycle bin … all gone in two days


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

So this is what LBD has been up to


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

hey have you heard from the duck,he sends me emails and jokes but i asked when he was coming back he doesn't answer.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Maybe he is not coming back, ... same as my ex wife !

Looks like another three houses are about to get the chop for multi dwellings!










there goes the neighborhood, no where to park, rubbish every where, noise and constant traffic disturbing my
wood working, bird feeding and the ability to be able to pee in the yard applying nitrogen to specific plants as required… Tomatoes love me visiting!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Maybe he is not coming back, ... same as my ex wife !
> 
> Looks like another three houses are about to get the chop for multi dwellings!
> 
> ...


same here rob where i live used to be 1 dwelling per lot now if a want to add another unit on no problem.more parking problems and noise.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I wonder does our mystery man have a nice garden?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I guess with the neighbourhood going to the pack I can expect another paint job on my Ute!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I wonder does our mystery man have a nice garden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol-that is a weird one. ive sent him pm's a few times but nothing.i think it's just stuck and he's long gone.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

One of the yuccas in our yard is about at peak bloom.










That's the first one I've seen where the flower-stalk forked. Neat!

We've got a rose that looks like it's going to open soon, but they got a bunch of snow at Ski Santa Fe (only a few miles away, but almost 4000 feet higher). All we got was a chilly wind, natch.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> One of the yuccas in our yard is about at peak bloom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think colorado got some late snow too ?


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Peaches starting to grow


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

Some nice yards for sure. One of the things I plan on doing in retirement is having a large vegetable garden and a well thought out flower garden. A few acres to toy around on would be very nice.

We have several flower beds, raised garden beds, and potted plants but just not the time to enjoy doing much more. I also keep a few plants indoors. Currently have most of the garden in and should be harvesting some garlic scapes very soon along with some strawberries (if the chipmunks don't get them all). I enjoy the frogs, toads, butterflies, birds, etc… that are brought in with the gardening. Lots of pictures just have to find them all. Some old photos but nothing with larger view of the yard.


----------



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

Very nice Corel's, lots of rhododendrons and azaleas here in Wv. Like your peony and looks like you're going to have some nice peaches too.

Nice Travis, is the red a Gerber daisy?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Peaches starting to grow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

travis thank you for sharing your beauty.i love the pic's of of the toads and other little creatures that inhabit the garden.id love to see people post more of that stuff.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks Adot the tree does produce a lot of peaches. They dont get big but taste great


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Can't wait for those fresh peaches.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Can t wait for those fresh peaches.
> 
> - Eric


yeah but ill never get to taste there sweet juices ! ;-((


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I live in peach country, and they are good and juicy.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I live in peach country, and they are good and juicy.
> 
> - Eric


great send me 20lb's when ready ;-))


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

> Very nice Corel's, lots of rhododendrons and azaleas here in Wv. Like your peony and looks like you're going to have some nice peaches too.
> 
> Nice Travis, is the red a Gerber daisy?
> 
> - adot45


Yes it is a red Gerber daisy. We try and plant different things every year. Some hits and misses but makes things interesting. My wife likes daises in general or any thing she can rub and smell so lavender, bee balm, mints, sage, basil, etc. I do sweat peas about every year. Have been trying to slowly move over to more hummingbird and butterfly oriented flowers. This year added some hollyhock, dianthus, garden phlox, hibiscus, hyssop, and few others. Also decided to add asparagus to the vegetable garden and all the root starts came up for the most part so perhaps can have some asparagus in a few years.



> travis thank you for sharing your beauty.i love the pic s of of the toads and other little creatures that inhabit the garden.id love to see people post more of that stuff.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks I have a lot of pictures over the past several years. We get lots of toads, tree frogs, praying mantis , butterflies, birds of all sorts (sandhills fly over a early and later in the year), and caterpillars. Rabbits and chipmunks are a mixed blessing. A few years ago my wife wanted a solitary bee house. I happen to keep a stash of bamboo from a relatives place in the shop for odds and ends so knocked one out. The little bee house had bees starting to use it while in on my work bench as I was adding bamboo and other things to the compartments.

I hope to add a bee hive next year as I really like honey. The back yard isn't that big and we do try and spend as much time out as we can so will have to think if it will work out.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

travis i love all your pic's,your a great photographer.please keep posting all you can my friend ! i really hope more gardeners here will add and share their gardens with us.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Change of pace? 
How about some desert flowers only open at night, and only last one night; like my neighbors cereus cactus:

















Often pollinated only by bats.

Living in rentals, I am stuck with crap for landscaping. 
All I have is a sea of rocks, 15×40 patch of grass in back yard for dogs, some nasty Palo Verde trees that litter everything with pollen and yellow flowers in spring:

















The pink aloe plant(s) have nice flower, but it's too small to appreciate from distance. The long stems are another nuisance, as when seed pods get large/hard enough they will scratch paint on cars. So flower stems are whacked off as soon as they begin to grow seed pods.

In Arizona: if you water something > it's green, if not > it's dead.

My rental yard is huger difference from when I owned a house. Despite a postage stamp sized yard I did alright. Had lemon, lime, and variegated leaf pink lemon citrus trees. Also raised bed courtyard garden; with a rotating harvest of tomatoes, peppers, beans and leaf lettuce in winter/spring, changing over to herbs in hot summer, then another crop of beans/lettuce in August for fall. Flower bed is shown below stripped bare in fall, right before I was forced to liquidate. 









Have more than green thumbs, both hands are green. 
Did part time work as a kid on a landscaping tree farm, and inside a farming greenhouse with beds that generated ~100K cut flowers for 3 harvests a year. Would grow 50K chrysanthemums and poinsettia for holidays too. Learned ALL the tricks to growing healthy plants. I can grow anything, cough, cough…

Never underestimate a Klutz.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

SWMBO had a green thumb. She was elected Miss Strawberry Patch when she was picking )


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

klutz thank you for sharing your beautiful garden pic's,but im curious to why you would come on my thread when you have me blocked on yours ? whatever,your always welcome in my garden !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*+1 for the desert gardeners…* Anyone who dwells in the desert; I am following the SW drought in the media… and is anybody preparing for new government restriction on watering?

Waiting for my water rates to increase… I hope that I am wrong but I believe that our privileges will soon become like the gasoline rising prices…

Pottz- you may remember Gunny's rain barrel posts, what is in the future? It depends on our Colorado River water source…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> *+1 for the desert gardeners…* Anyone who dwells in the desert; I am following the SW drought in the media… and is anybody preparing for new government restriction on watering?
> 
> Waiting for my water rates to increase… I hope that I am wrong but I believe that our privileges will soon become like the gasoline rising prices…
> 
> ...


yeah the times are a changing as dillon said many years ago.things are gonna be different in years to come.and cost a lot more.rain barrels here in socal are really worthless considering the amount of rain we could collect and the amount we will use.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

*Pottz* Sorry, Didn't realize this was your thread. Saw those night blooming cactus on a walk, remembered this thread, and thought someone might find it interesting. Last post from me.

*DW* Been tracking AZ water supply issues too. 
Become actively engaged in AZ ground water when an engineering report crossed my desk on possible ground water contamination over 20 years ago in Tucson. Will spare long story and details of industrial abuse; except to say, It's sad. There has been EPA super fund TCE clean up efforts for groundwater ongoing in Tucson for ~25 years so far, and it's still ongoing. 
Our parents really screwed up this desert. 

For folks that have not been paying attention to Colorado river shortages, this interactive CNN article does a decent job of explaining the problem. It soon will be a problem for entire US. We can all expect winter vegetable prices to increase (read the article).

If you want to learn more about AZ water supplies, research the history of underground aquifer flows in Arizona. Can't find an online copy with old river data; but U of A in Tuscon has nice summary of Arizona well water challenges that is only 12 years old:
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/255685781_Arizona_Well_Owner's_Guide_To_Water_Supply

IMHO - the lack of Colorado CAP water is not viewed as proper crisis by metro valley city management. The remaining farmland that uses too much water, can easily be converted to residential housing or industrial use, and they pay more taxes. Short sighted idiots.. sigh….


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

klutz i dont have and never have had you blocked,just dont know what i did for you to block me ? as i said your welcome to join us here.


----------



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

Since moving to a retirement community six months ago, there is not so much space to garden as at our ladt home. Still, there are some projects one can do to enhance the place.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

thanks for sharing barry,there is always room for a potted pant or two.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Memorial day with flowers…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*Getting Ducks To Visit Ponds - How To Attract Ducks To Your Garden*

Ducks are enchanting in the home landscape, fun and funny to watch and add to the natural feel of the garden.

Read more at Gardening Know How: Getting Ducks To Visit Ponds - How To Attract Ducks To Your Garden https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/garden-how-to/beneficial/attracting-ducks-to-garden.htm


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Getting Ducks To Visit Ponds - *How To Attract Ducks To Your Garden*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Sprinkle boxes of vino in between the plants?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Getting Ducks To Visit Ponds - *How To Attract Ducks To Your Garden*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ...


you tell me,ive never seen him go off this long before.i get emails but he doesn't respond back ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> *Getting Ducks To Visit Ponds - How To Attract Ducks To Your Garden*
> 
> Ducks are enchanting in the home landscape, fun and funny to watch and add to the natural feel of the garden.
> 
> ...


That is absolutely true! Corn attracts ducks. One year we had a wet fall. A neighbor who grew seed corn could not get it picked. He told LB and me we should be hunting ducks in his cornfield. Big sections were flattened every evening when the ducks came off of Lake Lowell to eat.

Another neighbor grew sugar beets. He was digging them in the Idaho gumbo. As the school bus passed by I saw a D8 cat helping the beet digger. The digger has a conveyer belt that feeds the beets into an Army Surplus Duce and a half 6-wheel drive truck. It had two D8 cats, one pushing and one pulling. )


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Wild penstemon growing in the rocks on our berm. We're struggling to keep some nursery-bought ones alive; maybe we're babying them too much.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Penstemon are good growers around here. As with most native SW plants, they need to be treated like they are used to, good deep waterings followed by dry spells (once established).

A good source is to collect seeds when you wander out "in the sticks". A few weeks after a good rain, the ground cover plants will have seeded and are a good source.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Wild penstemon growing in the rocks on our berm. We're struggling to keep some nursery-bought ones alive; maybe we're babying them too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful.it always seems the plants that pop up on there own do the best.sometimes we tend to try and make plants grow where and how we want them to.ive lost many battles doing that :-((


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

now beside the beauty of the natural garden i also live to incorporate garden art and whimsical things that people will stumble upon.here are some of mine,share yours.yeah ill even except a gnome if you feel the need ;-))


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

A wide selection you have Pottz.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ya gotta have fun in the garden,just like woodworking.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

That's true, the decorations add to the garden.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

More stuff flowering, including the roses, but their pictures will be another day.

Pine-leaf penstemon:










Armeria (aka "fuzzballs"):










Our neighbor's red-hot pokers:










And some purple penstemon, being watched over by Mr. Ridiculous, their bronze horse.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

all beautiful dave.is that a metal horse in the last pic ?


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

That's Mr. Ridiculous. Belongs to our neighbors, and he wears various costumes depending on the season. Santa hat for Christmas, sombrero for sink o' de mayo, Uncle Sam top hat for the 4th, etc.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> That's Mr. Ridiculous. Belongs to our neighbors, and he wears various costumes depending on the season. Santa hat for Christmas, sombrero for sink o' de mayo, Uncle Sam top hat for the 4th, etc.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


thats funny.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Funny Dave, must be where the name came from.


----------



## Ark68SS (Oct 1, 2021)

The "pot" planter. My wife despises this.









Gary the Gargoyle guarding the hostas.









Bernie the Buzzard weather vane. Named for Bernie Eccelstone, not the guy from Vermont. 









There's another gargoyle (Gayle) and a gnome around the place, but I don't have pics.
BillL


----------



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

Pottz, love your garden space with all the hidden treasures. Much like ours, not for everybody but we enjoy it. I especially enjoy it when I happen to see "walkers" that have stopped to look at the flowers and "stuff".


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> The "pot" planter. My wife despises this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that toilet planter is great,but yeah my wife would never go for that either-lol.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Pottz, love your garden space with all the hidden treasures. Much like ours, not for everybody but we enjoy it. I especially enjoy it when I happen to see "walkers" that have stopped to look at the flowers and "stuff".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your yard is beautiful dave.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

the great thing about this thread is we'll never run out of pic's to post because our gardens are always changing.i love to see the diversity of gardens in different parts of the country.i wanna thank everyone that has shared their gardens so far.i hope to see many more.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Dave, nice looking garden space, like the old grist mill stone you have on edge there.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

nice roses corelz.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks, I have to keep the dog away he killed 2 already


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Reminds me of a Far Side.

Guy walking up to a yard with a creepy looking guy hiding behind a tree. "Beware of Doug" sign with the "u" obscured.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Our roses are (finally) starting to flower.























































But today was also the annual cactus garden tour. Here are a few photos (none from our yard)





































Beautiful day for it out there today. And no smoke here from any of the fires. Yay!


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice looking roses, Dave, ours are 3 or 4 weeks off before they look good yet.

I'm not letting SWMBO see those in the 4th pic, I just know we'd have to track some down that looked similar.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

beautiful dave,mine have already had the big bloom of spring now it will sporadic blooms through the year.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

You have some spread of flora in the yard Dave, very nice


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks. We had such a dry winter that they're running a few weeks behind. At least we didn't lose any.

After the cactus garden show today, we're talking about building a cactus garden of our own. Given what climate change is doing to the weather here, might be the only way to keep things growing.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah ive planted more succulents in the last few years.i think drought is gonna be the norm for us dave ?


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Drought for you guys and wetter for us.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Drought for you guys and wetter for us.
> 
> - corelz125


yep !


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Oddities in the garden

A crazy bird









The bottle tree









And the calli lily in bloom


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Oddities in the garden
> 
> A crazy bird
> 
> ...


cool stuff my friend. gardens can be more that just plants.no gnomes though,thats where i draw the line !!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Our "scent-sational" rose is now in full bloom. It's pretty and smells good, too!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Our "scent-sational" rose is now in full bloom. It's pretty and smells good, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah,a george burns rose,ive got one in the backyard with a couple blooms and several more ready to open this week.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Ark68SS (Oct 1, 2021)

It's been raining here for 4 days but some stuff is still growing and blooming. I also found some garden decor I forgot about earlier.
Our amaryllis bloomed for the first time in three years.


























The last of the lillies









Decorations-windmill thingy









Need to plant something in his mouth












































Mowing machine









Thanks for looking!
BillL


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

beautiful flowers bill i like the frog peeking out of the ivy ;-))


----------



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

Nice rose Dave

Beautiful garden Bill, I have the grasshopper's cousin!


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

SWMBO has added solar lights, lots of lights, the picture doesn't really show how many lights.

I reckon its a bit much, but we apparently get 1 vote each and mine doesnt count.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Looks like a nice sitting place to relax.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> SWMBO has added solar lights, lots of lights, the picture doesn t really show how many lights.
> 
> I reckon its a bit much, but we apparently get 1 vote each and mine doesnt count.
> 
> ...


nice,ive got my yard totally lit at night.nothing worse than a black hole for a backyard.ill have to try and photo mine.mine are hard wired low volt LED lights.ive tried the solar,no bueno !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> - Desert_Woodworker


nice !


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Our firewheels (gallardia) are blooming.










And the armeria.










And the neighbor's agave is just about to flower. That stone behind it is about 7 feet tall.










And here's a wider shot of our circle garden, with the feathergrass in the foreground.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Looks nice Dave!
It'll all fill in nicely in a few years then you can enjoy cleaning the wind blown junk out of everything while being scratched and poked 8^)

Lots of people think xeriscape is zero maintenance, but it requires a lot of work to keep it looking nice.

Good/bad for the agave. Those plants are amazing the way that stalk grows so fast and tall with the flower pods and all. Bad is that that's the end for it, it'll die and need to be replaced.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Dave, that looks nice, the firewheels are pretty. Need to look that one up.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah looks great.ive got some of that mexican feather grass myself.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks, Splint! We've actually got fewer tumbleweeds this year than previous because we went on the warpath last fall and pulled a bunch of them then. But yeah, xeriscaping is a lot of work. We've decided we're going to build a cactus garden too, so I expect to be hauling a lot of rocks around, too.

Thanks, Eric! They're good for here, since they sorta self-mulch.

It's really pretty in the sunshine, Pottz!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

a few night time pic's of my yard lit.all the lights are LED low voltage.these are hand held long exposure shots so maybe not the best quality i know.did'nt feel like getting out the tripod.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Great little space there Pottz.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Cool night scenes Pottz!

You can play fetch with the dawg 24/7 8^)


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Our tree cholla has a bunch of buds, and two flowers opened this morning.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

beautiful dave.it's so interesting to see the different gardens and what grows through out the country.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

That's the same color our cholla has Dave (only yours is much more manicured 8^)

Bummer about cacti is their blooms are the most colorful and beautiful of all the desert plants, but only last for a day or two. I guess they are shy about removing their manly beastly plant facade and showing their sensitive, man bun-esque inner softness 8^)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> That s the same color our cholla has Dave (only yours is much more manicured 8^)
> 
> Bummer about cacti is their blooms are the most colorful and beautiful of all the desert plants, but only last for a day or two. I guess they are shy about removing their manly beastly plant facade and showing their sensitive, man bun-esque inner softness 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


or maybe it's their way of luring you close so they can bite you !


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Yeah, Splint. We're trying to get our cactus garden set so we'll have something blooming from early May through late-July. We're getting a good mix of cacti, but it'll probably take three or four years for everything to do as well as this one. And my sweetie just busted off all the dead stuff; the cholla did the rest.

Our four o'clocks are just starting to bloom, so I'll have pictures of those in a day or two. I forget what's coming next, but we already have a pretty good mix of stuff in the circle garden, and have something blooming most of the summer. Kinda pissed that the deer ate the flowers off our prairie smoke, though.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> or maybe it s their way of luring you close so they can bite you !
> 
> - pottz


Heh!

Yeah, I suppose that is natures clever way to hitch a ride on someones socks or unreachable center of the back 8^)


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

That's pretty Dave. Is that the same stuff you were making some bowls from?


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Yeah, Eric. That's the same cholla (or at least a close cousin). There are something like a dozen different varieties of cholla around here, but most of ours are two or maybe three different kinds. Only way I can usually tell is by the color of the flowers, and that's hard to tell on the dead ones I harvest for bowls.

Gotta pour another blank fairly soon…


----------



## Ark68SS (Oct 1, 2021)

Question for you folks in the desert. Do you have to weed your gardens? Are there any obnoxious plants you have to pull or dig up out there? One part of gardening I hate is having to get the bermuda grass, henbit, wild geranium, and other crap out of the beds. I'm not a fan of herbicides so I'll be on my knees with a hand cultivator on on my feet with a weed hoe, and that's a lot like work. :-(
BillL


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Yeah, Bill. There's a lot of weeding. We pull tumbleweeds, globe mallows, feather grass babies. In areas were converting to garden, I have to dig out chamisa stumps. My sweetie pulls snakeweed and a few other native things. We're continually fighting cheatgrass. And then sometimes we'll get lucky and find a new cactus growing in our garden, which means bad words getting said, even when wearing leather gloves.

My sweetie squats to pull things. I bend over because my fake knees aren't much for squatting. Or I'll use a shovel and hoe to clear an area before we plant something new.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes, weeds a-plenty. Around here, where there is water, everything will pick that spot to set up house.

The bermuda grass was a real pain, but that was due to planting where someone before had tried to grow a lawn.

Worst weed lately is the night shade. Everything here has build in defenses. The night shade, aside from being poisonous, has the "fuzzy" stems where the fuzz is really micro thorns that love to stay embedded in the hands.

Lesson is to always wear gloves 8^). 
Normally I like mesquite and leave it alone, but I really hate bird of paradise. They look very similar when just sprouted and it is tempting to just yank it out. Where the BOP comes up easy, the mesquite already has a good foot of root. Try to pull that out (gloveless) and you'll get a nice rope burn type cut 8^(

Same with fresh sprouted Chinese elms, pure evil.

There also is the usual chochia, tumbleweed, etc which can be dealt with easily.

The plants that you can never get rid of unless you get all the roots are the most frustrating. For these (4-wing salt bush, the large BOPs, Chinese elms, wolf berry, etc.) the only method that usually works is to make a fresh cut on the stems, then apply (with a squeeze bottle dropper) full concentrate round up onto the fresh cut. Anything less and the pest will just return with more, smaller, branches and sucker growths.

Once you "clear" an area for planting. you can usually maintain it with semi weekly plucking. The plants spread by the birds and wind so maintenance is ongoing. A small greenhouse style garden is the best bet if you are trying to grow veggies and other stuff that is not for landscaping.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Because we mowed this evening, here's our lawn, in 180 degree panoramic glory. Takes about 200 gallons of water, three times a week to keep this going. Sure wish we'd get some rain to help us out…










Nice thing is that this little courtyard feels about 10 degrees cooler than the surrounding area thanks to the evaporation from the grass. Makes it a good place to hang out on a hot day.


----------



## Raddy (7 mo ago)

You all have such beautiful gardens!! Ive just planted a few things for my mother but none of it is quite photo ready yet. cant wait to share it here, she loves her garden.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> You all have such beautiful gardens!! Ive just planted a few things for my mother but none of it is quite photo ready yet. cant wait to share it here, she loves her garden.
> 
> - Raddy


when the time comes please share it.welcome to lumber jocks.


----------



## Ark68SS (Oct 1, 2021)

First harvest of the year. Two bags of maxibel green beans and a few cherry tomatoes. We need some rain. 10 day forecast isn't very hopeful. Guess the water bill will go up for irrigation. :-(
BillL


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> First harvest of the year. Two bags of maxibel green beans and a few cherry tomatoes. We need some rain. 10 day forecast isn t very hopeful. Guess the water bill will go up for irrigation. :-(
> BillL
> 
> 
> ...


oh man that looks real tasty.my wife would love those matoes !


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I say the green beans, nothing like fresh beans.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> First harvest of the year. Two bags of maxibel green beans and a few cherry tomatoes. We need some rain. 10 day forecast isn t very hopeful. Guess the water bill will go up for irrigation. :-(
> BillL
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. Looks tasty 

Glad I'm not gardening here in WW this year ;( Bean seeds would have rotted in the ground by now. Tomatoes probably will not set fruit this year;(( That may sound pessimistic  It is based on the year I planted peas on schedule in April. They did not germinate, it was so wet and chilly that they rotted in the ground. Some flower growers here have lots of orders. They are concerned they may not have any blooms to fill the orders ;(( Some times Green Thumbs lose;(

BTW, Our home is in a microclimate that is slightly cooler. Down on the valley floor, gardens are normally 2 weeks ahead.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

so true bob with the weird weather changes all over who knows what to plant when anymore ?


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Jumping into the thread for advice on dealing with deer eating my hydrangeas. The deer regular visitors which is ok…but now being a bit rude to eat my plants!

View of them at the edge of our back yard and the woods.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Jumping into the thread for advice on dealing with deer eating my hydrangeas. The deer regular visitors which is ok…but now being a bit rude to eat my plants!
> 
> View of them at the edge of our back yard and the woods.
> 
> ...


wish i could help barb but i dont get a lot of deer in my socal suburb.now if it's coyotes,or skunks,or raccoons,or squirrels,or possums maybe ! i know there are sprays that are supposed to repel them but no idea if they actually work.im sure someone here with experience will jump in.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

12-foot fence might keep them out  Electric fencers might work but they need training or they will just break through it. Start with a small fence with flags on it close to a plant but not close enough that the plant will ground it. work out from there. good luck. Never used them for deer, but that is how I would try based on cattle experience.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

you sure you wanna keep em away barb,that fawn is so damn cute i might be willing to let eat my plants.hey a lot better than the cat crap in my rose beds i gotta deal with !


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

My plants are by the front of the house so fencing isn't an option. I may try one of the sprays. I read online that mixing up an egg in water, and then spraying on the plant works as the rotten egg smell isn't appealing. Sounds yucky, but the deer are feasting on the plants farthest from the front door, so may try that.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> My plants are by the front of the house so fencing isn t an option. I may try one of the sprays. I read online that mixing up an egg in water, and then spraying on the plant works as the rotten egg smell isn t appealing. Sounds yucky, but the deer are feasting on the plants farthest from the front door, so may try that.
> 
> - BB1


good luck barb.hey post pic's of your yard or garden,looks to be very beautiful.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> so true bob with the weird weather changes all over who knows what to plant when anymore ?
> 
> - pottz


Strawberries season is empty this year ;( There are a few square miles north of here that produce about 75% of the strawberries for strawberry products in the US. Hopefully, they will ripen with good quality?


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I like seeing the deer, and our one pup will watch then from inside. I think it was last year that there were twin fawns. So, I'm good with their coming by, but would like them to stick with dinner in the woods rather than my flowering plants!!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I like seeing the deer, and our one pup will watch then from inside. I think it was last year that there were twin fawns. So, I m good with their coming by, but would like them to stick with dinner in the woods rather than my flowering plants!!
> 
> - BB1


i hear ya barb.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Two years ago, the deer ate all my Hostas just as they were ready to bloom. Last year, I tied a rope across the area and tied 1" wide reflective Mylar tape that flutters. It worked and the Hostas bloomed beautifully.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Two years ago, the deer ate all my Hostas just as they were ready to bloom. Last year, I tied a rope across the area and tied 1" wide reflective Mylar tape that flutters. It worked and the Hostas bloomed beautifully.
> 
> - Redoak49


nice of you to join my thread,funny though considering you have me blocked for whatever reason ?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Two years ago, the deer ate all my Hostas just as they were ready to bloom. Last year, I tied a rope across the area and tied 1" wide reflective Mylar tape that flutters. It worked and the Hostas bloomed beautifully.
> 
> - Redoak49
> 
> ...


I sincerely apologize for posting on YOUR thread…it was truly a mistake. The reason I blocked you was exactly for the type of comments you just made. I will never do this again.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

With the monsoon kicking into high gear this past week, our desert willows are looking real good.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

beautiful dave.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Pottz,

Do you welcome Mango pickers here? Tis the season for mango's, the largest one is bigger than a softball.

Our gardening is limited to large clay pots. (Flowers) I just moved the sand bags I filled to protect the yard from run off from rains into the pots over 2 days. Wife planted the flowers etc. I'll post pics after they set their roots.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

oh hell ya petey i love mangos.you ever make mango margaritas ?


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes we make mango margs and cocktails all the time when in season.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Just like Spam


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Well here is now 3 blocks 
I should invite Dave over to plant some desert plants to beautify the area for a while, its just a dust bowl now


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Just like Spam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure glad ive got my stock pile of DDT ! ;-))


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Well here is now 3 blocks
> I should invite Dave over to plant some desert plants to beautify the area for a while, its just a dust bowl now
> 
> 
> ...


so what are you showing us here ?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

a little candy from my garden,enjoy !


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Some of mine the deer haven't nibbled. I did get spray to use on the plants that is supposed to keep deer from eating the plant - think it's working so far.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Some of mine the deer haven t nibbled. I did get spray to use on the plants that is supposed to keep deer from eating the plant - think it s working so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet barb ! keep it coming!


----------



## Ark68SS (Oct 1, 2021)

Very nice eye candy y'all! 
Garden is producing well, lots of green beans, cherry tomatoes, and blueberries now with bell peppers, sweet corn, okra, and watermelons on the way.
On a totally unrelated note, my daughter has acquired a beagle that was dumped in her neighborhood by some sorry SOB who opened the door to his truck, shoved the dog out and drove away. Hope there's a special place in hell for scum like that. 
Really sweet fella, probably around 3 years old. Youngest grandson named him Buddy, I call him Bagel. Always wanted a beagle named Bagel.  I'll get a pic posted tomorrow.
BillL


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Look familiar?


----------



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

Here's some stuff that's out right now, have some double Holyhocks that are pretty nice, i'll wait till the next flush to add some pictures.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Very nice eye candy y all!
> Garden is producing well, lots of green beans, cherry tomatoes, and blueberries now with bell peppers, sweet corn, okra, and watermelons on the way.
> On a totally unrelated note, my daughter has acquired a beagle that was dumped in her neighborhood by some sorry SOB who opened the door to his truck, shoved the dog out and drove away. Hope there s a special place in hell for scum like that.
> Really sweet fella, probably around 3 years old. Youngest grandson named him Buddy, I call him Bagel. Always wanted a beagle named Bagel.  I ll get a pic posted tomorrow.
> ...


SOB is too nice a word for someone like that.being a family friendly forum i cant post my real thoughts here.we love beagels but they can be lets say,special-lol.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Look familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhhh the castle !


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Since my stage was closed again i have no place for jokes but figure I post some here.

An atheist became incensed over Christmas holiday preparations.

He filed a lawsuit about the constant celebrations given to Christians and Jews while atheists had no holiday to celebrate.

The case was brought before a judge.

After listening to the long, passionate presentation by the atheist's lawyer, the judge banged his gavel and declared, "Case dismissed!"

The lawyer immediately stood and objected to the ruling.

"Your honor, how can you possibly dismiss this case? The Christians have Christmas, Easter, and many other observances. Jews have Passover, Yom Kippur, and Hanukkah. Yet, my client and all other atheists have no such holiday!"

The judge leaned forward in his chair and simply said, "Obviously, your client is too confused to know about, much less celebrate his own atheist holiday!"

The lawyer pompously said, "Your honor, we are unaware of any such holiday for atheists. Just when might that holiday be?"

The judge replied, "Well, it comes every year on exactly the same date. Psalm 14:1 states, 'The fool says in his heart, there is no God.'

Thus, if your client says there is no God then, according to the Bible, he is a fool.

April Fool's Day is his holiday. Now, get out of my courtroom!"


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

An elderly Florida lady did her shopping and, upon returning to her car, found four males in the act of leaving with her vehicle.

She dropped her shopping bags and drew her handgun, proceeding to scream at the top of her lungs,

"I have a gun, and I know how to use it! Get out of the car!".

The four men didn't wait for a second threat.

They got out and ran like mad.

The lady, somewhat shaken, then proceeded to load her shopping bags into the back of the car and got into the driver's seat.

She was so shaken that she could not get her key into the ignition.

She tried and tried, and then she realized why.

It was for the same reason she had wondered why there was a football, a Frisbee and two 12-packs of beer in the front seat.

A few minutes later, she found her own car parked four or five spaces farther down.

She loaded her bags into the car and drove to the police station to report her mistake.

The sergeant to whom she told the story couldn't stop laughing.

He pointed to the other end of the counter, where four pale men were reporting a carjacking by a mad, elderly woman described as white, less than five feet tall, glasses, curly white hair, and carrying a large handgun.

No charges were filed.

The moral of the story?

If you're going to have a senior moment… make it memorable.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

post away corelz some good jokes in between garden pic's is fine with me.


----------



## Ark68SS (Oct 1, 2021)

Buddy Bagel the beagle with his housemate Calla the crazy cattle dog.
BillL










Sorry about the sideways pic.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

yeah I can see that!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

what sideways pic.
he's a beauty.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Looks like Buddy found a great new home.  
Nice ending to what was a sad situation.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Looks like a "We be cool, when's dinner?" pose 8^)


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Our bee balm is blooming. Pretty!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

That is a pretty plant Dave.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks, Eric. It's some we got from neighbors who moved back to Wisconsin last summer and gave us three cuttings. This one gets the most water (and shade), so it's doing the best, but seeing it flower in the first year after having been split and transplanted is pretty cool.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Our bee balm is blooming. Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow gorgeous.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Been eyeing the last of the rogue rosemarys (center) for some butchery.

I like the flopping over into the lower court yard, but it has tripled in width and somewhere underneath is the valve box for the zones water valves.

You can see the trimming I did on the closer bush, that'll fill back out in a month or so.










These rosemarys were about the only thing that survived the -20F cold snap from a few years back.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i had one on the side of my house got way too big and the wife hates it so bye bye.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm not a big fan of bushes. They always seem to take over a little more every year.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I m not a big fan of bushes. They always seem to take over a little more every year.
> 
> - corelz125


hey nothing wrong with a nice well trimmed, "bush".


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> i had one on the side of my house got way too big and the wife hates it so bye bye.
> 
> - pottz


 I'm not a big fan either 8^)

They can take the southwestern abuse though so I give them credit for that.

Not real fond of the Jimmy Dean sausage smell the dogs get when trying to fetch a lizard from underneath.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> i had one on the side of my house got way too big and the wife hates it so bye bye.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


lol-yeah my wife would not like the beagle smelling like rosemary.she doen't like to cook with it either.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I leave the "Green Thumb" stuff to the Boss…..


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

so funny how all the people that have me blocked love to post on my threads ? ;-))


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Definitely not a green thumb so these must be very hardy.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Beautiful colors there.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Beautiful colors there.
> 
> - Eric


+1 you must have a little green in you ?


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Well, if watering randomly and ignoring them is a green thumb…haha. I do think the deer problem with my hydrangeas is solved. Did a combo of a spray deterent from the store, a bar of Irish Spring soap, and dog hair (I have plenty of that). Haven't seen any fresh nibbles so hopefully the plants can rebound yet this summer.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Well, if watering randomly and ignoring them is a green thumb…haha. I do think the deer problem with my hydrangeas is solved. Did a combo of a spray deterent from the store, a bar of Irish Spring soap, and dog hair (I have plenty of that). Haven t seen any fresh nibbles so hopefully the plants can rebound yet this summer.
> 
> - BB1


thats quite the concoction barb ! glad to hear it works though !


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

> so funny how all the people that have me blocked love to post on my threads ? ;-))
> 
> - pottz


"Be careful what you ask for.." I believe THAT is the saying…..you were blocked because YOU asked to be…. Blocked. Up to you whether the block stays, or not. 









Table I made for the Gazebo…next to a Yard sale find Rocking chair….Boss sat a plant on the table…


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Sort of like what I use for bug control in my yard. 1 cup of dish soap, 1 cup of mouthwash and 1 cup of liquid chewing tobacco.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

There is a mommy stork, a daddy stork, and a baby stork.

One day, daddy didn't come home for dinner.

Mommy and baby were very worried.

When dad came home late the next morning, they asked what he was doing.

"I was making a young couple very happy," he replied.

About a week later, mommy didn't come home for dinner.

Daddy and the baby were very worried.

When mom came home late the next morning, they asked what she was doing.

"I was making a young couple very happy," she replied.

A few days later, the baby didn't come home for dinner.

Mom and dad were very worried.

When he came home very late the next morning, they asked him where he was.

Baby just grinned and said,

"I've been scaring the life out of college students!"


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Cute.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

good one.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

this hibiscus is about 6' tall and will get about 150 flowers when it's at it's peak. while on white i saw that white rose so threw it in.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Fine looking shrubbery, just watch out for the knights that say "ni".

The bare root roses the spousal unit had me plant about a month ago have started to bloom already.

So far 4 of 5 have taken off. #5 may be fubar.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Fine looking shrubbery, just watch out for the knights that say "ni".
> 
> The bare root roses the spousal unit had me plant about a month ago have started to bloom already.
> 
> ...


yeah roses,some do great and some just dont cut it.ive got about 50 rose bushes so i replace at least one or two every year.got one on the way out right now.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

As I mentioned in a private message, my family has a history in landscaping. My parents owned Green Thumb Nursery and Florist plus landscaping in El Dorado, AR. I ended up in the oilfield for a career but dabble a bit in landscaping now that I am retired.










A tractor helps when you have 20 acres to maintain!








The wife has a fairy garden for grandkids. little stream to right feeds a koi pond









The waterfall is reason I bought the property. It is fed by a 2 acre spring fed pond. Flows into Cadron Creek which is a whitewater kayaking mountain stream. Think clear flowing stream flowing thru wooded mountain rocks.








Under construction koi pond that sits beside our Gazebo in front of house. Just one of several spots to sit and relax on the property.

We have a LOT of potential but it is a long way from being the showplace it could be….....


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah with 20 acres you need a tractor for sure.you got a good start with the ponds and waterfall,build from there.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

the kalanchoe are blooming right now.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Fire red blooms, looks nice.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Fire red blooms, looks nice.
> 
> - Eric


oh yeah i love em.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

some new candy from the garden,enjoy.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Nice Pottz, lots of color.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Nice Pottz, lots of color.
> 
> - Eric


yeah there is so much in bloom right now.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Those look gteat


----------



## Ark68SS (Oct 1, 2021)

Got watermelons! Still picking blueberries, cucumbers are producing, corn is tassling and picked a little bit of Burgundy Okra. Could use some rain and it's gonna be hot next week if you believe the weather guessers. 
Pretty flowers there, Pottz, most of mine have withered away from the heat.
BillL


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Got watermelons! Still picking blueberries, cucumbers are producing, corn is tassling and picked a little bit of Burgundy Okra. Could use some rain and it s gonna be hot next week if you believe the weather guessers.
> Pretty flowers there, Pottz, most of mine have withered away from the heat.
> BillL
> 
> ...


thanks for sharing,i wish i had the space for the veggies.so does the wife.but living in socal we get a huge helping of you name it so i went with the flowers !


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

on the side of my house i have roses planted on both sides and had grass in between the beds but it gets so hot the grass is mostly dead and brown so i decided something different was in order.so here is this weekends project.should finish up tomorrow.


----------



## Ark68SS (Oct 1, 2021)

Putting in pavers?
BillL


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Wife picked 10lbs of Blueberries. Sterilized the wine making equipment today. Will start making tomorrow.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Wife picked 10lbs of Blueberries. Sterilized the wine making equipment today. Will start making tomorrow.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


sounds good.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Anyone else have hummingbirds? We have multiple feeders right outside my office window. Love watching them. Hot and dry here so they go through the feeders quickly!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I have 4 feeders around the screened on porch, it's fun yo watch these little guys chase each other away from the feeders. It's like watching an aerial dog fight.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

We have hummingbirds at the feeder almost all day long. Which is nice since the chairs out on the patio are some of the few that are comfortable for me at the moment.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

oh yeah ive a couple feeders and their around all day. actually i just came in from the patio taking a break from yard work and was watching one suck on some floweres.ive got plenty of flowers for them but they still enjoy the hummer juice.must be the vodka i spike it with.probably explains why they fly upside down in circles-lol.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

We can tell the day by noting when the various species arrive. My favorite are the calipoes, always look like they have entrails and blood stains after feeding on some wayward beast.










Even got to watch a roadrunner in the apricot tree nab a hummer. Kinda sad but they have to eat too. Ate it whole (that's gotta hurt)

We have cut way back on the feeder count, use to be a 50 lb. sack of sugar each summer with the "bumming hirds" and orioles.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hummingbirds are so beautiful. I did find it interesting when we were vacationing a few years ago, how much larger they were in Oregon compared to the ruby throated here in Missouri


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i never seen those kinds of hummers here.when my dad lived in so.oregon he'd get so many hummers he had two feeders on the back porch that his wife would refill every morning.two quarts a day !!! i counted 23 birds at one time fighting to get to the feeder,it was crazy.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well i finally got to finish my stepping stone project this morning with the help of some nice cloud cover that kept it cool. i really like the look and getting rid of the half dead grass that just wouldn't grow on that side of the house.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Looks good Pottz.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Made the cuts for the ends?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Made the cuts for the ends?
> 
> - corelz125


yeah just used my angle grinder with a diamond blade.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

Our side porch/wine bar
we often spend an hour or more sipping and watching the grass grow










Our 2 year old Hybiscus plant/bush. It pretty much went rogue this year and just took off like it knew what it was doing. The top of the fence is about 4 1/2' off the ground and the blooms are 8" to 9" across and in the one picture you can see how many buds are coming. It will bloom well into the fall


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

nice spot to sip and watch grass grow dick.i dont think ive seen hybiscus that big before.all beautiful.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*Best watering cans-*










Almost any vessel that holds liquid-from measuring jugs to that half-finished glass of water on your desk-can wet your thirsty plants. But a well-designed watering can waste less water and makes less mess.

https://www.nytimes.com/wirecutter/reviews/the-best-watering-cans/


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

some candy from my garden tonight.the hybiscus are for dick.not in his league though.and a few iris.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I bought my wife a Behrens 210 last year for her birthday and initially she was pissed. Now it's the greatest thing since sliced bread since she's watering her garden every day. I think I got redemption on that gift but I've learned to tread lightly, previously I actually bought her a vacuum she wanted. Friends that know us both well assumed they would soon be talking about me in the past tense.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeti….......a vacuum man ? you do that only if she tells you to do it man. DAMHIKT !!!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh, she did, right down to the model number.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I somehow got the grand daddy of all Hybiscus, this thing is producing 16 flowers a day and they are all 8" to 9" across
The plant itself is about 4 1/2' tall and nearly 6' wide. I do admit that I give it a shot of diluted Miracle Grow on occasion.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

> We can tell the day by noting when the various species arrive. My favorite are the calipoes, always look like they have entrails and blood stains after feeding on some wayward beast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had a Ruby Throated Hummingbird following me day and night for better than 10 years.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

that hybiscus is amazing dick. now thats hummer dedication !


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

> that hybiscus is amazing dick. now thats hummer dedication !
> 
> - pottz


The hummingbird came about because of a mistake 68 years ago.
I was 12 or 13 yo and wanted a tattoo - I decided that my name 'Dick' in script would be just fine. So I got some india ink, needles and thread and a ball point pen. I wrote 'dick' as best I could with my left hand and started tracing that with 3 or 4 needles wrapped with sewing thread dipped in india ink. About half way thru the first letter ( D ) I realized there was going to be more pain involved than I anticipated. Anticipated ? Hell, I didn't have a clue till I started poking myself. 
At that point I decided to make it 2 letters instead of 4 and changed my mind and finished up with the first 2 letters of my middle name. So 'AL' - short for allen became my one and only tat and it remained there for all to see and question for about 50 years. I made it thru the Army and life in general til 10 or 12 years ago when I decided it finally had to go.
By now as everybody knows, there are nearly as many tat parlors are there are bars in any given town except where we live so I ended up in Minerva Ohio ( 5 miles from home ) talking to a really nice guy. We decided to cover instead of trying to remove 'Al' with a hummingbird. He made an onion skin overlay and called me when he had it done for my approval. I thought it looked fine so the following week when he had an opening my hummingbird was born. I think he did a great job because there is no sign of my teen stupidity but a good looking 'bird' on my right arm


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

now thats an interesting story dick.and a nice fix.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

A single annual wave petunia in an elevated pot










Early this spring I dug this Hybiscus up because I didn't see any sign of life. I used a regulay size shovel to dig and when I got a good spade full and tilted to break the dirt I heard a loud cracking ( the root system ) so I took a closer look and found a small sprout about 2" high in the dirt pod. I carefully opened the hole a little bit and put the root bulk back where I found it. This is a third year plant and I didn't think it had survived the winter. I was wrong -










It has beautiful flowers, not as many as the red one but none the less, it has flowers and plenty of buds


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

damn dick your the hybiscus whisperer. none of mine have ever had flowers that big. ive got the one out front that i posted that gets beautiful white flowers, not big but hundreds.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

The gardens are looking good Dick and Pottz.

The tat story is interesting Dick. I never got drunk enough to get one during my time in the service.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

dicks given me a run for the money ;-))


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Must be the tat.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Must be the tat.
> 
> - Eric


yeah…............im gettin one…............a rose,my favorite flower.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Oh OK…........ I never got into the tats. Sure I have seen some cool looking ones. But that ink is expensive.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Oh OK…........ I never got into the tats. Sure I have seen some cool looking ones. But that ink is expensive.
> 
> - Eric


im joking,no way im gettin a tat,no matter how cool.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Ate you trying to say they won't look good on wrinkly skin in 10 years.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Ate you trying to say they won t look good on wrinkly skin in 10 years.
> 
> - Eric


LMAO !!!! i can pretty much gaurantee it ! but hey,what if you get it on skin already wrinkly huh ? not sure any one would do it for you though !


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

> The gardens are looking good Dick and Pottz.
> 
> The tat story is interesting Dick. I never got drunk enough to get one during my time in the service.
> 
> - Eric


Eric, remember I said I started the tat when I was 13 years old with 'AL' I would never have got the Hummingbird had I not been tired of people asking who Al is. Plus the Hummingbird only cost me $60 - Pretty good deal I thought.



> damn dick your the hybiscus whisperer. none of mine have ever had flowers that big. ive got the one out front that i posted that gets beautiful white flowers, not big but hundreds.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz - I've come to find out that there are as many different Hybiscus' as minutes in the hour. The ones I have are called 'Dinner Plate' Hybiscus. I have 3 tall plants and one short plant. The short one makes gobs of flowers but they get lost in the greenery of the plant leaves. You may have noticed that I am partial to red -


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

this plant has to have a dealer somewhere to get steroids - 23 flowers this morning and I only counted a couple of yesterdays blooms that were still proud


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah thats a flower makin machine dick !


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

hey just thought id show my garden (workshop) or aka potting bench.
the middle section in the second pic show a grate that i pot on.the excess soil fall into a tray below.
the third pic shows a pull out potting mix bin.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Looks good Pottz.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Looks good Pottz.
> 
> - Eric


thanks.the termites have been chewing away for about 15 years now so ill need a new one pretty soon.but ill probably stay with this design,it's worked perfectly for me anyway !


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

sad to say that my potting bench is the yard nearest to the plants hanging/resting place. Any excess potting soil is absorbed into the yard - no clean up involved, too busy making product for our fall show


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

yesterday










This morning


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

damn that thing is amazing.you feedin your plants steroids dick-lol.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

> damn that thing is amazing.you feedin your plants steroids dick-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I don't have any idea what's wrong with it. My only real suspicion is that an alien space ship flew too low and left some intergalactic fertilizer drift over it. 
That's my story and I'm stickin to it -


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

The flowers look very nice, but the boards are wonderful.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

Pottz - I've been meaning to ask, how long does it take daily to water your garden ? It only takes me 15 minutes or so to get all of mine watered but I see a lot of pots in your pics


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Anyone know how to get rid of dollar weed? I am using NutSege from Ortho. Tow applications and it is just starting to brown the leaves.

It worked well on the Sege - killed that right away.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Burn it!


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Only problem with owning 20 acres is mowing it after a rain!!! Glad to do it through if it is end of the drought!

To be honest only about a 1/4 of the property has to be mowed and some of that is shaded. Eventually we will clear and clean out the rest but too much going on at present with house remodel and building out new shop. I do run trails out thru the rest of it with the brush hog couple times a year. Besides it keeps the deer in close…..

Eventually the plan is to have planted walking trails all around the place. We are a LONG way from that happening though.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Pottz - I ve been meaning to ask, how long does it take daily to water your garden ? It only takes me 15 minutes or so to get all of mine watered but I see a lot of pots in your pics
> 
> - recycle1943


front yard sprinklers do most of it.backyard about 15-20 minutes.ive got about 125 plants in pots and baskets inside and out.no sprinklers there because the lawn is fake.im probably gonna rip out the front lawn and go fake also.our drought conditions here are only gonna get worse and water is gonna cost more.a fake lawn will pay for itself in about 6 years.plus the stuff now looks pretty damn real.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a drip system with larger "shrublers" for the bigger stuff. Set to run automatically with the occasional deep watering to push the salt back down. Only real springtime work is to move the occasional head for more flow depending on the growth.

Of course this is really best installed before plants, which I did, then SWMBO decided to re-arrange all the plants afterwards so there is that to work around.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

My dad was a professional landscape architect (Green Thumb Nursery, Landscaping and Florist-ElDorado, AR) and would not sell a job without an automated drip watering system. Lawns required a poly soaking system or the usual rain birds. But then we were working in South Arkansas with virtually unlimited water supply.

Desert landscape is an entirely different animal!

If I ever get around to landscaping the house (here in North Arkansas) it will have automated system but for now, it's an old-fashioned hose on about 25 pots/baskets. Takes about 20 minutes plus topping off the Koi pond. Anything not around the house has to fend for itself. Although I did drag out the 5 gallon bucket with a hole in it for the Crepe Myrtles along the driveway this year as they are relatively young and we had a severe 2 month drought!


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

> Pottz - I ve been meaning to ask, how long does it take daily to water your garden ? It only takes me 15 minutes or so to get all of mine watered but I see a lot of pots in your pics
> 
> - recycle1943
> 
> ...


I have 17 potted/hanging plants and a dozen or so in ground and that's all I want to take care of.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah but your not crazy dick !!!!!


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

> yeah but *your not crazy* dick !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


yeah, yeah, everybody has their own opinion - pretty sure yours is wrong


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

I'm crazy for sure but not over flowers. Its woodworking machines…........


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

> I m crazy for sure but not over flowers. Its woodworking machines…........
> 
> - W2Woodworks


just read your bio - I have a bunch of Incra tools but my favorite is probably the TS - LS for my Delta table saw
NICE - NICE - NICE


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

> I m crazy for sure but not over flowers. Its woodworking machines…........
> 
> - W2Woodworks
> 
> ...


No doubt in my mind that Incra is the gold standard for anything they make. Granted we went with Vega/Wixey on our table saws but that was more because we didn't want to wait months for the Incra.

There are a couple of issues for us with the Incra table saw fence (beside the long wait) though. You have to physically set it in a new position to get the longer reach. That and I can't use the combo for a router on our grizzly table saws due to motor being in the way of router motor. But our shop is plenty big for separate machines so not that big of a deal. All our router tables will eventually have Incra for sure!!


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

> I m crazy for sure but not over flowers. Its woodworking machines…........
> 
> - W2Woodworks
> 
> ...


I have the LS positioner for my router table as well as the router lifter, it came in totally handy for making those portable tabernacles. A couple thousands clearance is easily obtainable for a door that needs to be opened one handed

Ps - look around on eBay and other venues for your Incra needs. Everything is available and sometimes a little less expensive. Also, a phone call to Texas can sometimes get good results


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

> I m crazy for sure but not over flowers. Its woodworking machines…........
> 
> - W2Woodworks
> 
> ...


Yep we have one of our router tables with an Incra LS but it has the Jessum lift. I have looked at the MLSC electric lift (some of the old school guys will laugh at that) for the second table in combination with the Incra fence with a Wixey DRO. LOL that almost sounds like a CNC router table LOL


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Yep we have one of our router tables with an Incra LS but it has the Jessum lift. I have looked at the MLSC electric lift (some of the old school guys will laugh at that) for the second table in combination with the Incra fence with a Wixey DRO. LOL that almost sounds like a CNC router table LOL*

I'd think twice about the electric lift - I can't imagine having *stop* control for minute raise or lower.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

Pottz - I promised myself to not post any more pictures of that rogue hybiscus and I'm holding off but I gotta say that yesterday I counted 50 blooms and this morning there's so many blooms that I think it would be easier to count the leaves. We're lucky I guess because I do see some green poking thru the giant red blooms lol


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

> Pottz - I promised myself to not post any more pictures of that rogue hybiscus and I m holding off but I gotta say that yesterday I counted 50 blooms and this morning there s so many blooms that I think it would be easier to count the leaves. We re lucky I guess because I do see some green poking thru the giant red blooms lol
> 
> - recycle1943


Post - it's beautiful


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Pottz - I promised myself to not post any more pictures of that rogue hybiscus and I m holding off but I gotta say that yesterday I counted 50 blooms and this morning there s so many blooms that I think it would be easier to count the leaves. We re lucky I guess because I do see some green poking thru the giant red blooms lol
> 
> - recycle1943


oh hell no dick post all you want,that thing if from another world.keep em coming buddy.this is a garden thread so i love it.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

This is the craziest plant I've ever had 
7AM this morning










10AM today










and 2:30PM today


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Wow - just beautiful!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

thats wild.


----------



## Ark68SS (Oct 1, 2021)

All I have to show is some okra blossoms. Too hot and dry here for anything else. The hibiscus is amazing and beautiful.
BillL


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

hey even those have beauty.thanks for showing it.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

I had no idea an okra had such a flower - pretty nice


----------



## Ark68SS (Oct 1, 2021)

> I had no idea an okra had such a flower - pretty nice
> 
> - recycle1943


Yeah it has very pale yellow petals with a blood red bottom with a yellow and blood red stamen. The blooms last just one day, then they close up and make okra pods. Come back a few days later and harvest. 
BillL


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

question ? anyone having to deal with water restriction due to drought conditions ? if we get a hard call back on water use i dont know what ill do. one thing i wont do is let my thousands of dollars worth of plants die ! ill pay fines if needed i guess.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Nope. 98% of my plants are drout resistant. I was watering early in the summer as they were starting to grow. But we do get the occasional rains.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah thats what im slowly doing,when a plant dies out im going with either succulents,which are big here now,or drought tolerant plants.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

We've been dealing with a water restriction all summer. It's stage 1 which means just MWF watering, but we also have our 3000 gallon cistern (filled off the almost 4000 square feet of roof we have), so since the monsoon kicked in (and we're having a wet monsoon here in Santa Fe this year), we've had all the water we want from the cistern.

Our Russian sage has gotten a little rambunctious this year.










And our butterfly bush started flowering last week. Hummingbird heaven!


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

> question ? anyone having to deal with water restriction due to drought conditions ? if we get a hard call back on water use i dont know what ill do. one thing i wont do is let my thousands of dollars worth of plants die ! ill pay fines if needed i guess.
> 
> - pottz


The couple years I lived in Carlsbad, NM we were constantly being hammered on about water consumption. For that short time we ended up in a retirement community (even though I was still working). They had a reverse osmosis treatment plant and we had to use the reject water from that plant to water any vegetation. Hauling water in 5 gallon buckets will make you cut back on plantings real quick!!

So glad to be back here in Arkansas. With a 2 acre pond, 14' waterfall and a creek in your backyard water isn't much of an issue….....We do have city water. Even with all of that we have a separate well supplied water system (with its own piping) to irrigate with if need be.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

> We've been dealing with a water restriction all summer. It's stage 1 which means just MWF watering, but we also have our 3000 gallon cistern (filled off the almost 4000 square feet of roof we have), so since the monsoon kicked in (and we're having a wet monsoon here in Santa Fe this year), we've had all the water we want from the cistern.
> 
> Our Russian sage has gotten a little rambunctious this year.
> 
> ...


I found out a few years back that Russian Sage and Western Red cedar pollen were bad for my sinuses….. But the blooms are still nice to look at.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Dave, the white butterfly bushes is pretty, I have never seen the white ones. I have about 6 purple ones at the top of the slope between the house and the street. Yes the little hummingbirds love them.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> question ? anyone having to deal with water restriction due to drought conditions ? if we get a hard call back on water use i dont know what ill do. one thing i wont do is let my thousands of dollars worth of plants die ! ill pay fines if needed i guess.
> 
> - pottz


How is water usage monitored? If it's obvious like a sprinkler or washing the car then those things just need to not be seen. If it's actual metered water usage then it would seem it would have to depend on who and how it's being used. I know soaker hoses or drip irrigation would be a little more incognito that an aerial sprinkler when watering plants.

Are you allowed to have rain barrels collecting from downspouts when it does actually rain or is there some rule against those?


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

NM has a long history of water "rationing" in the larger cities. They usually do a no-watering restriction between morning and evening (to cut down on evaporation) and then a MWF restriction or equivalent. They'll send out water police to issue fines to anyone watering during the restricted periods.

Generally makes sense especially the time of day restrictions, but what then is kinda funny is the flood of video and photos of city land (parks, golf courses, etc.) watering sidewalks during the day with large overspray, sprinklers left on and sending streams of overflow down the curbs, etc.

The typical "do as we say, not as we do" mentality.

Personally I believe just using common sense by planting things that fit the climate and using alternative water sources if you are in an area that is dry. Eventually I'll get a well installed for irrigation, no need to use treated city water for plants if ti can be avoided, plus the lack of chlorine is probably better for the plants anyway.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

> NM has a long history of water "rationing" in the larger cities. They usually do a no-watering restriction between morning and evening (to cut down on evaporation) and then a MWF restriction or equivalent. They ll send out water police to issue fines to anyone watering during the restricted periods.
> 
> Generally makes sense especially the time of day restrictions, but what then is kinda funny is the flood of video and photos of city land (parks, golf courses, etc.) watering sidewalks during the day with large overspray, sprinklers left on and sending streams of overflow down the curbs, etc.
> 
> ...


Saw exact same thing in Carlsbad. The sprinklers would turn on mid-day on the golf courses. My dad knew a few things and one thing he always did was set timers to water at night. That assured minimum evaporation loss but also reduced the chance of sun burning as water can act as a magnifier. Plus most folks don't use their lawns between midnight and sunrise…..


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

water here is metered each month.right now were allowed 3 times a week after 5pm or before 8am.i turned my auto timer for sprinklers off years ago and water only when needed.rain barrels are allowed and encouraged but i have no room for them plus it would do little for my situation.one thing im pretty sure im gonna do is rip out the front lawn and go artificial.the high quality stuff looks pretty damn good.plus most cities here now are offering some rebate money if you do.they say a fake lawn will pay for itself in about 6 years.i did my backyard about 3 years ago.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Fake lawn sounds like low upkeep BUT the cost for 20 acres of fake turf well…......


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> Fake lawn sounds like low upkeep BUT the cost for 20 acres of fake turf well…......
> 
> - W2Woodworks


Just need a few yards to do up the bed of an El Camino!

The new stuff looks great to me, just as long as you can wiggle your bare toes in it.

20 acres would be a bit much, but I'd guess you have plenty of natural cover in your neck o' the woods W2


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

> water here is metered each month.right now were allowed 3 times a week after 5pm or before 8am.i turned my auto timer for sprinklers off years ago and water only when needed.rain barrels are allowed and encouraged but i have no room for them plus it would do little for my situation.one thing im pretty sure im gonna do is rip out the front lawn and go artificial.the high quality stuff looks pretty damn good.plus most cities here now are offering some rebate money if you do.they say a fake lawn will pay for itself in about 6 years.i did my backyard about 3 years ago.
> 
> - pottz


A few people have put turf in. I like my neighbors the best though, they put a little white picket fence around the yard, so when you see the turf through the fence it looks more realistic because you mostly just see green. 
Most people in my neighborhood have gone to desert landscaping, which I hate, but the water department is paying 3.50 a foot to take out grass and replace it with desert landscape. I'm thinking about it because I'm getting to old for the upkeep and pretty soon I'm going to be the only one on the block with grass.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

> Fake lawn sounds like low upkeep BUT the cost for 20 acres of fake turf well…......
> 
> - W2Woodworks
> 
> ...


I can recall having a taxi driver stop and back up in Chicago. This old country boy could not believe that someone had put astroturf down. It was funny because it was over concrete and the dozen other houses on either side were exactly alike. So it was grey grey GREEN grey…....

I have mixed emotions about the desert landscaping. I guess it fits if you live in the desert and I do like rock in the garden (good thing cause we have lots of rock here). But I never understood anyone wanting to live in a desert but that's just me…. I didn't have a choice as that was where the job was but it is a big reason I jumped at the chance to retire early. As you can see by the pictures and description, I have the exact opposite of dry landscaping here. I absolutely love water features in a garden.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> water here is metered each month.right now were allowed 3 times a week after 5pm or before 8am.i turned my auto timer for sprinklers off years ago and water only when needed.rain barrels are allowed and encouraged but i have no room for them plus it would do little for my situation.one thing im pretty sure im gonna do is rip out the front lawn and go artificial.the high quality stuff looks pretty damn good.plus most cities here now are offering some rebate money if you do.they say a fake lawn will pay for itself in about 6 years.i did my backyard about 3 years ago.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


ive already got white ranch fence around the front now.they were paying about 3 bucks a foot to remove sod.if i do it it will probably late winter early spring.


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

I have this waterfall that I'm going to use when I redo the back yard. It has a nice little pond at the bottom. Might put it at the head of a bigger pond.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Our roses are slowing down a little, but we're getting a few big ones yet.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Fake lawn sounds like low upkeep BUT the cost for 20 acres of fake turf well…......
> 
> - W2Woodworks


at 10-15 bucks a ft to install,i dont think so !


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I have this waterfall that I m going to use when I redo the back yard. It has a nice little pond at the bottom. Might put it at the head of a bigger pond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perfect,ive got two wall fountains because i just love the sounds of trickling water.a waterfall on the patio would sound like rush hour on the 405 freeway.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Our roses are slowing down a little, but we're getting a few big ones yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here,it's just sporadic ones now.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Hard to tell in that photo, but that rose is almost 6" diameter. There may not be many at the moment, but they're big mothers.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Hard to tell in that photo, but that rose is almost 6" diameter. There may not be many at the moment, but they're big mothers.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


yeah i had some on my older roses that were that big in the spring.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

> I have this waterfall that I m going to use when I redo the back yard. It has a nice little pond at the bottom. Might put it at the head of a bigger pond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice dream.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I built in a pond under the courtyard patio cover, about 1500 gallons with flagstone.

It is embedded into the ground so it sits about 18" above ground and is about 4' deep. The depth keeps the water a more consistent temp for the aquarium fish I toss in during the summer for breeding. 
Water area is sealed with a layer of that thick rubber roofing membrane material.

Plumbed the walls so they "weep" with water like a mountain spring and have a waterfall at the head splashing onto a shallow shelf, The dicky birds love that for their grooming needs.

Gutters from the patio cover send rainwater into the pond so top-offs from the faucet are rare.

The babbling brook sound is relaxing.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I built in a pond under the courtyard patio cover, about 1500 gallons with flagstone.
> 
> It is embedded into the ground so it sits about 18" above ground and is about 4 deep. The depth keeps the water a more consistent temp for the aquarium fish I toss in during the summer for breeding.
> Water area is sealed with a layer of that thick rubber roofing membrane material.
> ...


we need pic's splint ?


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

That sounds neat Splintet. Pottz said it, show us a photo. You know it show and tell on here.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Ok, ok, ok! 8^)

Raining here today so no sun, but you'll get the idea

Ivy has taken over, this is looking along the length toward the waterfall area (dark, algae covers area)

The pond timer has not fired up yet so no actual water









This shows the roof drain gutter (upper center)









Side view. mis-colored speaker visible.

The bottom of the photo is about level with the patio pavers.
Has the waterfall, weeping wall (hidden by the ivy) and a water level pump stream to the right for crossflow. On the right is a shallow (3") shelf for the babies to gather away from the angry parents until they grow up a bit.

The circulation and shading keep the thing from turning into a green pea-soup mess. Also have a UV sterilizer inline with the pump that is too kill any algae flowing past. Seems to work well.

Took a bit of pre planing, would change a few things if I did it again of course.

The rim of the pond has a small ledge at about 1' down to allow for plant shelves to span across and support the pots. 
Intended on lilies, but have'nt found any that will grow 8^(


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Good job Splint. Yours is much more mature than mine. It is still under construction.


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

> I have this waterfall that I m going to use when I redo the back yard. It has a nice little pond at the bottom. Might put it at the head of a bigger pond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I've been thinking about collecting them.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

looks great splint but that ivy might engulf it,might need a hair cut !


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

This is our Koi pond in front of the house. The pump is out so the stream is not running down thru the gnome/fairy garden. It's a good location as Koi are bred to be looked at from overhead and the pond is a few feet below the level of the Gazebo. We are still working on finishing out rock


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Koi pond isn't finished but we do have this waterfall that is in the backyard. It is spillway for our private pond (fully stocked with fish and ducks).


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Looks like a slice of paradise Jim!

I always wanted a property like that.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

And then there is Cadron Creek which we have frontage too. We will be building a deck shortly where the chairs are sitting in second pic.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

And then there is Cadron Creek which we have frontage too. We will be building a deck shortly where the chairs are sitting in second pic.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Looks nice Splinter. I could use a water feature on the back porch that is screened in.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

We do get some freezing weather here in North Arkansas so some we keep some plants in pots and winter them over in our sun room. The Begonias were started from cuttings of older plants. One of the plants is a hold over from desert planting in the past but I don't recall the name of it. Maybe one of you do?


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

I think my rogue Hybiscus has seen it's day. You can see the light green spots in the picture, that's Thursday and Fridays blooms that have fallen off and in the grass below it. There's a bunch to bloom yet but I think it's pretty much going to level out now.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

> I think my rogue Hybiscus has seen it s day. You can see the light green spots in the picture, that s Thursday and Fridays blooms that have fallen off and in the grass below it. There s a bunch to bloom yet but I think it s pretty much going to level out now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i could sir next to that creek and relax all day jim,very peaceful.

yeah dick that hybiscus gave us a pretty damn good show while it lasted.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> looks great splint but that ivy might engulf it,might need a hair cut !
> 
> - pottz


Thanks Guys!

Yeah, the ivy is encroaching.

Found some photos from when I was installing it back in 2006

Overview of the patio cover in the sunken courtyard, pond to the right side.









Some views of the concrete work forming the basic structure:

















The membrane gets looped into the trough next to the walls with sand filling the trough, then pulled up along the walls to back the flagstone. This keeps all the water that seeps back behind the stone to return. The sand gets some rock spacers to keep the flagstone just above the place when it rolls over the concrete. This keeps the flagstone from crushing the membrane.

Damn I was ambitious back then 8^)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

the kolanchoe is at peak bloom right now.










a succulent that i cant remember the name of. im terrible with names.i should keep the plastic tags that come with plants,but i never do.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Its been a dry summer here. All the fruits and vegetables started off good but as it got hotter and dryer they didnt produce much. Birds, raccoons, and some other animals like to pic of Koi for a quick meal. There's no net on top of that Koi pond?


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Splinter,
Thanks for the pictures of the build. Gives me some ideas for improving our setup. Have to redo our liner on dirt every couple of years. Can't use concrete directly contacting water as it is toxic to fish.

Corelz,
No issues with predators to date and fish have been in pond for about 2 years now. But that pond is directly in front of the house, and we have lights that stay on at night on Gazebo.

We do have all sorts of potential predators including Raccoons (that eat our bird seed) and a full-time resident Crane on our big pond. The pond supplies more than the crane needs, and he is very shy of humans so I don't think it will ever be him at least.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Youre lucky theres enough fish in the pond. One friend had a blue heron pick off a couple of his fish. His pond is pretty close to the house but for the bird it didnt care it just got an easy meal.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

> the kolanchoe is at peak bloom right now.
> 
> - pottz


I don't know what these plants are but I'm totally partial to red and these are really good looking


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

We have a bunch of those, I'll have to axe the wife, she knows.

Maybe a form of Sedum?


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> Splinter,
> Thanks for the pictures of the build. Gives me some ideas for improving our setup. Have to redo our liner on dirt every couple of years. Can t use concrete directly contacting water as it is toxic to fish.


With the leaching and leaks through any cracks, it is only good for stabilizing the pond underneath a liner.
I finished the bottom of my pond with a layer of concrete to keep any roots from invading.

I used EDPM rubber, lasts decades, UV proof(ish) and tough as hell.

You could use it as liner for the bottom and up/over the sides where the edge gets secured under whatever you use for a boarder. It can be spliced with EDPM tape (iron on) to get the shape you need.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

> Splinter,
> Thanks for the pictures of the build. Gives me some ideas for improving our setup. Have to redo our liner on dirt every couple of years. Can t use concrete directly contacting water as it is toxic to fish.
> 
> With the leaching and leaks through any cracks, it is only good for stabilizing the pond underneath a liner.
> ...


That sounds like a good method. I only need to make the stream as we use a horse water trough for the "pond".

I have an area upstream of the big pond where I may build a big Asian themed Koi pond in the future. Dirt bottom (or rock most likely around here). Can circulate water from the big pond up to it. About 40' wide and 60' long put a gazebo (or whatever the Asians call them) in the middle with bridges. You could call it a dream but everything around here started that way and a LOT is now fact.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Sounds like you have a great start Jim (there never is an end) .

The EDPM works fine over smooth river rock, it is puncture proof, but I like to I've stuff like that a good base.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

> Sounds like you have a great start Jim (there never is an end) .
> 
> The EDPM works fine over smooth river rock, it is puncture proof, but I like to I ve stuff like that a good base.
> 
> - splintergroup


With you on providing a smooth surface for a liner.

Don't plan to line the larger Koi pond as it would be very expensive for that large an area. Plus, it will have continuous flow to it from a pump on our main pond.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

For a smooth base for the pond you can use vermiculite. Its what they use for in ground vinyl lined pools.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

> For a smooth base for the pond you can use vermiculite. Its what they use for in ground vinyl lined pools.
> 
> - corelz125


My dad used to buy Vermiculite by the big bag full. it was part of his recipe for potting soil (my family owned a large greenhouse operation).

Never thought about it for padding liners I always thought they used sand…....


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I always use clean, sifted sand, but the vermiculite seems like it would stay put better since it kinda interlocks and might keep from shifting.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

They mix the vermiculite with portland cement and water and mix it. Then you trowel it smooth.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

> They mix the vermiculite with portland cement and water and mix it. Then you trowel it smooth.
> 
> - corelz125


Hmmmm. I may have to give that a try.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

look what you can after you retire pottz :<))))))))


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

WOW reminds me of the butchart gardens in british columbia. thats a little more than i care to do myself though.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

If you ever make a trip to Arkansas, you should visit Garvin Gardens at Hot Springs. It is run by University of Arkansas and is quite the showpiace.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

one of the bet views of butchart.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Where is that located Pottz?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Where is that located Pottz?
> 
> - W2Woodworks


vancouver island british columbia.ive been there 3 times in my life.spectacular gardens.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Despite our serious drought this summer the Crepe Myrtles are still blooming a bit


----------



## Ark68SS (Oct 1, 2021)

I pulled up my pathetic little corn crop today. Too much early rain, too much late heat makes a bad harvest. Did see this kinda unusual stalk, has two ears. Usually a stalk of corn only makes one ear.
BillL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> I pulled up my pathetic little corn crop today. Too much early rain, too much late heat makes a bad harvest. Did see this kinda unusual stalk, has two ears. Usually a stalk of corn only makes one ear.
> BillL
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. What variety of corn? All the corn when I was a kid on the farm, both sweet and field, made 2 ears.


----------



## Ark68SS (Oct 1, 2021)

Burpee Hybrid Tricolor sweet corn. Been gardening 5 years now and that's the first double cob I've seen. I don't grow a lot of corn, usually sow 50~60 seeds.
BillL

Interesting. What variety of corn? All the corn when I was a kid on the farm, both sweet and field, made 2 ears.

- TopamaxSurvivor
[/QUOTE]


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

BillL, Keeping eyes and ears open I learn something every day  They have a cornfield maze near here that we took our grandkids to most years when they were younger. I told them I would give them $100 if they found 3 eared stock of corn. Good thing I didn't make a one-eared offer ))

As you mentioned too much moisture will stunt its growth. The leaves will be yellow when that happens.

The field corn dad grew was over 30 feet tall in the middle of the field. Slightly shorter on the edges. It was chopped for silage. A few years after I left home the farmers decided they wanted a higher grain content. They started growing corn about the same as sweet corn.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

no rain here and water restrictions are getting tighter.im just tryin to keep everything alive right now.was 92 yesterday and supposed to hit at least 100 sunday.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i dont know how any of your gardens are doing but this heat wave with temps over 100 has done some serious damage to some of my plants.finally were getting some relief with the remains of hurricane kay which brought about an 1/8 of an inch in badly needed rain.gonna really help with the fires we have burning too.next week should be back to normal.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Not a plant, but found this snake skin in the landscape rock. Foot to show scale. Guessing 4 or 5 feet long. Hoping it is from just a rat snake rather than copperhead (have had some in our yard in the past).


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

wow, that would freak my wife out big time !!!!


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I was glad it was just the skin!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I was glad it was just the skin!
> 
> - BB1


ill bet ~!!!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Agreed, wife would flip out, even with the little ones.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I think I'd rather it be the snake so I could welcome it or exterminate it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

dont know what i did here ?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

trying to post a pic for the first time.love the quality.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

here's a few from this morning.still testing posting pic's.








beagle enjoying the early morning sun.


----------



## Ark68SS (Oct 1, 2021)

Watermelon on the garden roof. I don't think there's enough time left for it to ripen, but if the first frost is really late, I'll have watermelon on Thanksgiving!  
BillL


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

now thats an odd sight to see a watermelon on top of a cage like that ! is that to protect from animals ?


----------



## Ark68SS (Oct 1, 2021)

pottz said:


> now thats an odd sight to see a watermelon on top of a cage like that ! is that to protect from animals ?


Yep, keeps the deer, rabbits, squirrels, and most birds out of my stuff. Small snakes, toads, and lizards can get through, but they don't eat much. 
BillL


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

with winter coming and everything dying out and turning brown i always look forward to one of my favorite winter flowers,cyclamen. the come in white,red,purple and verigated. they come on early october and last until about may.these were just potted and will get twice this size.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

Erin0110 said:


> The author has such a beautiful garden.


thank you.feel free to share yours.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

View attachment 3857451
View attachment 3857451








A COUPLE PICKS OF A GEORGE BURNS ROSE AT SUNSET. ONE OF MY FAVS.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

pottz said:


> A COUPLE PICKS OF A GEORGE BURNS ROSE AT SUNSET. ONE OF MY FAVS.



Nice Potty 

You need the photo to have a nice cigar burning in the background!

Wife.com had me plant a half dozen more roses last week. I hate digging holes...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

splintergroup said:


> Nice Potty
> 
> You need the photo to have a nice cigar burning in the background!
> 
> Wife.com had me plant a half dozen more roses last week. I hate digging holes...


cmon man it makes her happy.and you do want her to be happy......right ? 😎


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

pottz said:


> cmon man it makes her happy.and you do want her to be happy......right ? 😎


Of course, but it's a fine line to walk. Make her too happy and she'll think I live to plant and plant to live. I'd rather just dig around in the shop


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

lucky for me i like to garden.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

just some candy for you less unfortunate gardeners. one thing those of us in socal get as a perk,beautiful gardens year around !


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Nice Pottz, rub it in as we go into Fall.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

hey we have winter too. sorta ................some nice fall maple leaves.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ill do my best to keep you guys in summer mode.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Summer! No! Too hot for "optimum"

Give me a nice September day with low humidity, temps in the 70's with cool nights. No heating or cooling needs in the shop, and no freaking wind!

Can't think of an appropriate plant photo, maybe a video of a tumble weed that is _*not*_ rolling across the yard?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

splintergroup said:


> Summer! No! Too hot for "optimum"
> 
> Give me a nice September day with low humidity, temps in the 70's with cool nights. No heating or cooling needs in the shop, and no freaking wind!
> 
> Can't think of an appropriate plant photo, maybe a video of a tumble weed that is _*not*_ rolling across the yard?


yeah i agree fall is my fav time of year,warm days and cool nights.like today,upper 70's 50's at night.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Fall in the Ozarks...free leaves for anyone looking for fall decorations 😉


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

BB1 said:


> Fall in the Ozarks...free leaves for anyone looking for fall decorations 😉
> View attachment 3858708


thanks barb,im good


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

some garden candy for the greenies !






















just replanted my pot shelf today with violas which will go through fall,winter and spring.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Looks good Pottz.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

EricFai said:


> Looks good Pottz.


hey in socal,summer never ends ! well at least for some plants !


----------

